# LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR 2014



## U.S. RIDER

Sunday October 5th Lowrider Of The Year winner Mr. Garza will make an appearance at the BAKERSFIELD HYUNDAI dealership. Lowrider Scene Magazine will be photographing this highly customized lowrider for an upcoming issue. Although LSM will be doing a photo shoot, The Lowrider Of The Year Car will be on display in the showroom from 3pm to 6pm. This is a 30 hour round trip for Mr. Garza and his crew, but he decided to bring this super Lowrider back to the West coast to give the lowrider community another opportunity to get a close view of this amazing work of art and host a meet and greet the builders of RM SERIES which is the name of the car. This is a free to the public event. Bring your family,friends and cameras for this awesome and exciting historical moment in lowrider history. For more information please call Bakersfield Hyundai at: 661-834-5300. Thank you and Bakersfield Hyundai welcomes all who plan to attend this amazing display of human engineering.

Address: Bakersfield Hyundai, 5300 Wible Road, Bakersfield, CA 93313


----------



## The most hated

30 HOUR DRIVE FROM TEXAS TO SHOW IT AT A BAKERSFIELD HYUNDAI DEALERSHIP FOR 3 HOURS? SHIT THATS JUST ENOUGH TIME TO UNLOAD THEM BIRDS THAT DONT FLY BUT THATS NONE OF MY BUSINESS.


----------



## fool2

you talkin bout them penguins


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

EL POLLO LOCOS.....


----------



## reyrey1967

We talkin about seeing the Lowrider of the year in person without having to buy a ticket to a show (may have to test drive a car but fuck it its coming to you central cal.)


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

fool2 said:


> you talkin bout them penguins


Ostriches neeah


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yes it's free to the public. You dont have to test drive car they have trucks too.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Also Tommy the engraver will be there, if you have parts you want engraved call Tommy and let him know you bringing parts for engraving. For some this may save you a trip to LA.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

*"Update"* we just heard GoodTimes Los Angeles will be coming down to support Lowrider Of The Year and *David Gonzales* of DGA designs will be at *Bakersfield Hyundai* and he will have some of his super cool lowrider T-Shirts with him. David has been promoting this beautiful lifestyle way back in the day with, remember the little "HOMIES" plastic characters you could buy at the vending machines, same person doing hot designs on t-shirts. Hope to see you the lowrider community come out and say hi and take pictures with these two really incredible men. Bakersfield Hyundai, 5300 Wible Road, Bakersfield, CA 93313. Americas Lowrider will be on display from 3pm to 6pm more info call: 661-834-5300.
_*Lowrider... it's not a hobby it's a way of life! *_


----------



## 70monte805

I live in the sacramento area and never seen cars here hop like that,much less by a chickand last time I check the little safety tingy that keeps the window lock on my emo sons window still there,, so,,, suck it biches


----------



## northbay

Where the pics


----------



## ALCATRAZ

The newspaper article:
http://www.bakersfieldcalifornian.c...ield?utm_source=widget_141&utm_medium=synapse


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thanks Alcatraz for posting the newspaper article. I will post some picks of the Lowrider Scene crew shooting the RM Series at the dealership tonite.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

RM SERIES arrives at Bakersfield Hyundai with his 53 foot hauler.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Leal Bros. did an amazing job painting the Lowrider Of The Year.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Sergio of Lowrider Scene Magazine making sure everything is ready for photo shoot.


----------



## REYXTC

straight ballin!!!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bro from Lowrider Scene Magazine inspects under carriage before the photo session begins.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

everything looks "Golden" and ready for the cameras.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rim is engraved and leaves no empty areas...that's incredible!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Anthony and Trinity pose with RM SERIES


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bakersfield Californian interviews Bobby Garza owner of RM SERIES LOTY.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Driver side motor area.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Front end looks extremely impressive and just blows your mind on how much detail went in to this front end.


----------



## reyrey1967

:thumbsup::worship::werd::thumbsup: Congrats Bobby on a job well done carnal


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Trunk full of good stuff.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

whoa that RM SERIES is a bad ride hombre.


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

thats my type of ranfla homie.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dorothy were not in Kansas anymore....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I will take that one in the showroom Mr. saleman.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Eyewitness News TV 29 filming Gold undies.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

A mirror reflection...


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

Custom door.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Belly Exposed..oh my gosh!


----------



## reyrey1967

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

TTT


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1443137


bruh :nicoderm:


----------



## flaked85

congrats :h5:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This is Beans from New York picture of RM SERIES very clean pic.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

For those who dont know this is Bean of Drastic Car Club New York...thanks bro for the cool pics.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Reminds me of the song...Deep in the heart of Texas


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i dont understand how anyone can hate on this


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i dont understand how anyone can hate on this


I do,

:happysad:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I do,
> 
> :happysad:


yea but ur a fucking lame who drove around in mustangs until one day he decided he wanted to buy a lowrider

u might as well join the local corvette club


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

ONE8SEVEN said:


> yea but ur a fucking lame who drove around in mustangs until one day he decided he wanted to buy a lowrider
> 
> u might as well join the local corvette club


You sound upset


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Mando of Hi-Low hydraulics talking with the Leal Brothers.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Disco trunk fever..hit it DJ


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some people like mirrors over their beds..lowriders like mirrors under their lowriders...check out them "undies".


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The heart of the matter super engine compartment


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bobby owner Of RM SERIES on far right.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Zeus Wire Wheel..Cross Lace. ph 949-584-9013


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Zeus Wire Wheels congratulates Lowrider Of The Year Mr. Garza...Zeus contact/949-584-9013


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Zeus deep dish Reverse with super chrome plating Zeus contact/949-584-9013


----------



## JustCruisin

What is RM..?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

RM is the name of the car, it's the initials of Bobby's two sons. the car is named RM SERIES.


----------



## 70monte805

U.S. NUTRIDER said:


> RM is the name of the car, it's the initials of Bobby's two sons. the car is named RM SERIES.


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

I would of put all that detail on a classic car rather than a cutlass. Looks good though


----------



## U.S. RIDER

side profile looks very good at the Lowrider Magazine Show.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Chevy Bowtie knockoff from Zeus Wire Wheels/949-584-9013


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Custom metal panels engraved and gold plated...very nice.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Combination gold and chrome with gold bowtie knockoff from Zeus Wire Wheel/949-584-9013


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

KAKALAK said:


> I would of put all that detail on a classic car rather than a cutlass. Looks good though


hatter


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

Setting up display for RM.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Check out the power connections...very cool.


----------



## RobLBC

KAKALAK said:


> I would of put all that detail on a classic car rather than a cutlass. Looks good though


 It is a classic car, it is over 25 years old.


----------



## MinieMe209

ONE8SEVEN said:


> yea but ur a fucking lame who drove around in mustangs until one day he decided he wanted to buy a lowrider
> 
> u might as well join the local corvette club


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy

RobLBC said:


> It is a classic car, it is over 25 years old.


X2 Carnal,

Every junk out there on the skreetz is consider a classic now!






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MinieMe209

TokenWhiteBoy said:


> X2 Carnal,
> 
> Every junk out there on the skreetz is consider a classic now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


How long have you been into lowriders now? 

In the few years you've been into lowriders, I don't think anyones told you you build based off your taste and what makes you happy. Not what you THINK is going to get you to fit in.

You have a looooong way to go breh. .


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

TokenWhiteBoy said:


> X2 Carnal,
> 
> Every junk out there on the skreetz is consider a classic now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


take your corny square ass back to off topic with your troll account

if you cant say it on your own account, don't say it at all :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPPINIT

beautiful car. I can certainly respect the work, time, and effort into this car. Doesn't matter how much money someone has, this can't be bought. It comes from the heart. Congrats on the build and the win.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I believe every project has meaning to that individual, it could have been their first car in high school. Maybe they took their first ride in a lowrider in a certain model with a family member. Every lowrider car has some sentimental story behind those particular builds. The beauty of Lowriding is any car with enough imagination can take you to the streets or the top of the competition. You choose where you want to be in your project vehicle. This is a very creative lifestyle for every lowrider car builder and no two cars are ever alike.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

That guy looks familiar hum.......


----------



## MinieMe209

U.S. RIDER said:


> I believe every project has meaning to that individual, it could have been their first car in high school. Maybe they took their first ride in a lowrider in a certain model with a family member. Every lowrider car has some sentimental story behind those particular builds. The beauty of Lowriding is any car with enough imagination can take you to the streets or the top of the competition. You choose where you want to be in your project vehicle. This is a very creative lifestyle for every lowrider car builder and no two cars are ever alike.


Don't pay him no mind, he just bought his way into Lowriding a few years ago. Still trying to figure out exactly how it all works.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Zeus Wire Wheel with that OG back in the day lowrider rim/949-584-9013 tell em you saw this wheel on Layitlow general forum.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Great color combinations...flow thru the body panels very easy.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Zeus Wire Wheels red spokes/949-584-9013


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The crew admiring their build.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Very cool corner display.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool looking door...as they say physcodelic man..I think I misspelled a word can you find it..lol


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Those spray guns are the real deal, they "Leal Bros" used to spray the car...well not the canisters for sure guys. Oh and camera hood lens looks so custom tambien.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Busy setting up for the big show.


----------



## Emanuel2364

Bad ass ride good luck .


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cream color wheel from ZEUS Wire Wheel Company...949-584-9013


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

Just right with color combinations.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

*"PREMIUM SPORTWAY"* 5:20's the legendary lowrider tire....call for a set at/775-574-8473 or 916-520-8473.._*.SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT!*_


----------



## Lownslow302

milking it for what its worth huh lol, you know thats a short lived title streak.


----------



## Marty McFly

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1448721


........................is for *******.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Congratulations GoodTimes car club Texas and the worldwide family of GoodTimes car club, you have something you can be proud of.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Marty McFly said:


> ........................is for *******.


thats where ur dolphin bro is from :nicoderm:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Display lights work pretty good.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

No wonder they call it Candy paint ...check out the contents in the cup...lol


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The lights and the paint just blends in really well.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I dont remember seeing this automobile at the LV super show.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The 61 Impala "The One and Only" was 20 feet away from this car and Inferno Two is in the background it's that candy orange car which is only 15 to 20 feet also near RM. With so much going on at the LV show we will forget a few things.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This is something you dont see everyday knockoff shaped like your state...thats very personal and adds the cool factor in the details.


----------



## drasticbean

Glad you like all my pics......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Your pictures are what makes this sport come alive Bean. Clean crisp and they tell a story that entertains the mind. they take you right into the show..it's like being there. Thank you sir for all your hard work, it is much appreciated as you can tell by how many people are viewing this segment and it's about the RM SERIES vehicle only.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shaved and smooth wheels wells are the way to go.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thats crazy cool shifter.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Great looking lip on the Zeus Wire Wheel/949-584-9013


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool steering wheel...years ago we made biscuit squares with fabric in this age we make the entire steering to whatever metal shape we desire...CNC machines are great.


----------



## Indio123

KRAZY KUTTING got down on all those custom parts


----------



## U.S. RIDER

[video=youtube_share;Ohz]http://youtu.be/Ohz.WWNIP_fu[/video] Big shout out for KRAZY KUTTING WHO HANDLED THE ONE OF A KIND METAL DESIGNS ON RM SERIES.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

These two spray guns are beautifully decorated.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

http://youtu.be/c5EOoeSx7VQ I hope this vid plays. It's about the RM


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I like how Bobby worked the details even into the carpet...there was a lot of planning on this project.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lowrider Scene next issue. There will be awesome cars and editorials...Anyone going to Odessa Texas show and want this magazine there let me know, Zeus Wire Wheels will have their booth. If you want to get this issue forn your store let us know and we can send a box (36 issues) just for your store to sale in your area.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Very cute cowgirl. See more of her in the new Lowrider Scene Magazine issue due out very soon.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lowrider Magazine show judge working over time...so many details.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Wheel well gold trim engraved ..nice touch.


----------



## reyrey1967

:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Zeus Wire Wheels offers powder coating and engraving, cross lace or straight lace Zeus has them.


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

So-Soda California Lifestyle store in Japan that carries Lowrider Scene Magazine, thanks guys for embracing the lowrider culture...much success to you.


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

Crazy engraving..and all GOLD plating..that's a player.


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

LSM directing car into the photo session


----------



## Big_Money

I give it one more year before he gets busted for drugs.


----------



## low4ever

:|


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I worked for the local university and drove a Cadillac Escalde EXT with 22" wheels and had a $80,000 lowrider, everyone thought to stereo typed me as a drug dealer even some of my close friends. I saved my money and with the help of my family we enjoyed the lowrider lifestyle. I didnt have any vices and spent my money on my cars. So I can see why people assume the worst in others.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Big Money this is one of my lowriders..called Rags To Riches. Working on a 61 rag that will be several cuts above this build..lowriding is a good sport and I for one enjoy the lifestyle and the awesome people I meet. Just a few pics of what I enjoy doing and I do it the honest way as money and time permits.


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## warning

U.S. RIDER said:


> I worked for the local university and drove a Cadillac Escalde EXT with 22" wheels and had a $80,000 lowrider, everyone thought to stereo typed me as a drug dealer even some of my close friends. I saved my money and with the help of my family we enjoyed the lowrider lifestyle. I didnt have any vices and spent my money on my cars. So I can see why people assume the worst in others.


----------



## ke miras

We all know that you didn't build that or your last ride from the $ your earn at your local university! It's all good bro! To each his own, how ever you earn your bread. As long as long as you can live with yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Big_Money said:


> I give it one more year before he gets busted for drugs.


Hattin ass ******


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ke miras said:


> We all know that you didn't build that or your last ride from the $ your earn at your local university! It's all good bro! To each his own, how ever you earn your bread. As long as long as you can live with yourself. :thumbsup:


You are also a jealous Hattin ass ******


----------



## low4ever

:facepalm:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

You are right "Ke Miras", I also owned Lowrider Nationals which created $95,000.00 per show. I owned that show for 12 years until I sold it in 2004. That was the largest lowrider event in Central California with 8,000 show attendance, 500 show cars and over thirty hoppers






. I guess I used some of that to work on cars...never the less no drug money for me brother. Always a cool sight to see the trailers pulling up to a show.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I like that 60's style pulsating banner..awesome an hypnotic.


----------



## DIRT_BAG

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1455233
> View attachment 1455241
> View attachment 1455249
> View attachment 1455257
> Big Money this is one of my lowriders..called Rags To Riches. Working on a 61 rag that will be several cuts above this build..lowriding is a good sport and I for one enjoy the lifestyle and the awesome people I meet. Just a few pics of what I enjoy doing and I do it the honest way as money and time permits.
> View attachment 1455265


What's up Joseph been a long time


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hello Victor, Yeah bro it has been awhile. Working for Lowrider Scene Magazine, we are heading to SEMA in a few days.How's the 58 coming along..working on a 61 rag, should be a nice looking rag, it will be in the Semi-Custom class. Got a call from Joker remember that cat...he has a shop up in Texas fixing up customs. I hope nyou are doing well, oh ran into augie wow he has a really good looking Harley-Davidson.


----------



## DIRT_BAG

U.S. RIDER said:


> Hello Victor, Yeah bro it has been awhile. Working for Lowrider Scene Magazine, we are heading to SEMA in a few days.How's the 58 coming along..working on a 61 rag, should be a nice looking rag, it will be in the Semi-Custom class. Got a call from Joker remember that cat...he has a shop up in Texas fixing up customs. I hope nyou are doing well, oh ran into augie wow he has a really good looking Harley-Davidson.


That's good man congrats. The 58 is moving along slowly but surely, nothing fancy no magazine material here. I herd you picked up a 61 from Chris, nice ride can't wait to see how it turns out. Glad to hear Joker is doing good I wondered what happend to that dude, tell him I said what's up. I seen pics of Augies Harley, Beautiful bike most deffinetly. I got some pics of rags to riches Rollin around town, don't think you ever seen them either


----------



## fool2

ke miras said:


> We all know that you didn't build that or your last ride from the $ your earn at your local university! It's all good bro! To each his own, how ever you earn your bread. As long as long as you can live with yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## fool2

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1449753


you getting paid for all that random advertising?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

No I wont be getting any cash. Some work I did for Lowrider Scene for Zeus..one of the outtakes.. but I liked the wheels.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

At the Bakersfield Hyundai store.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Employees having pic with the car.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Customers at the dealership diggin the motor.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thanks Jose for all your help...Jose was assigned to Lowrider Scene staff to get whatever was needed to have the photo shoot go smoothly. Job well done young man.


----------



## Toonz505

CONGRATS BROTHA FUCKEN BEAUTIFULL CAR BRO LOOKING GOOD GTIMERS:h5:


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## sureñosbluez

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1455233
> View attachment 1455241
> View attachment 1455249
> View attachment 1455257
> Big Money this is one of my lowriders..called Rags To Riches. Working on a 61 rag that will be several cuts above this build..lowriding is a good sport and I for one enjoy the lifestyle and the awesome people I meet. Just a few pics of what I enjoy doing and I do it the honest way as money and time permits.
> View attachment 1455265


Beautiful 62 bro I saw it at las Vegas super show 2006 also I still have the issue when it was featured on lowrider magazine it was the lowrider of the month right


----------



## U.S. RIDER

You are correct..it was on the "Rice And Beans" issue FreddieLac on cover.


----------



## Toonz505




----------



## U.S. RIDER

RM SERIES will be hitting Australia as Lowrider Scene Magazine exports to Sydney and "Six Four Customs" handles all the magazine distribution in the Land Down Under.


















Some Australian lowriders spreading the movement. Six Four Customs been holding it down for some 10 years....slow, and low.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Another ride from Sydney, Australia...a little bit of "Compton" theme goin on in this down under lowrider.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

RM SERIES will make it's way to the "Land Of The Rising Sun" thanks to Jun and the "Local Hero" team who distribute Lowrider Scene Magazine in the Far East. Thanks guys for spreading the Lowrider culture keep it low and slow. Jun is a part of The King Of Kings car club who have been together 20 years! and still going strong.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cal Flavor is a show in Japan...it welcomes all types of rides..cool flames and 3 wheel lowriders having fun.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

King Of Kings car club Japan love those Bomb cars.


----------



## reyrey1967

Hell yeah love the lowrider movement. World wide.


----------



## reyrey1967

Ttt for the RM series


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Nice trophies.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Somebody getting frame engraved by Tommy...I wonder who it is?


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

RM SERIES has the LSM crew visiting Counts Kustom as they build a bad chevy troka...Danny owner of CK is stoked that Lowrider Scene Magazine drops in at their shop.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Magazine with RM SERIES and many other stories ready for pickup and heading out to distribution.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Just a cool picture with the Cowboy boots, and custom spray guns.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lowrider Scene Magazine at SEMA...get them while they are available!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Day two of the four day SEMA show..sorry people all 20,000 copies gone that quick...the fastest moving magazine at SEMA 2014...lowriders know how to build Hot cars.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bro and Serj of Lowrider Scene Magazine carrying some magazines in this bad little 1930's custom wagon painted by Krazy in Palmdale Ca shhh only a few knew what we were carrying...oh the custom lid comes off.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

LSM setting up at the SUPER SHOW Vegas...these guys are hard workers and very talented in bringing the lowrider lifestyle to the people in their popular magazine, DVD and the clothing apparel.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

So-Soda Japan carries the Lowrider Scene Magazine.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

thats some pretty cool carpet work.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Jun and some of his car club riders who hooked up with Lowrider Scene Magazine. King Of Kings Japan car club been together some twenty 20! of hardcore lowriding in Japan.


----------



## mr1987

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1481042
> Lowrider Scene Magazine at SEMA...get them while they are available!


How do I get a subscription


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Anyone wanting to start a subscription for* Lowrider Scene Magazine* please call the office at: 831-840-3102. Have a super lowrider day.:rimshot:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cant wait to get my own subscription to that* FABULOUS* lowlow magazine called _LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE. _


----------



## U.S. RIDER

psssst you know where i can score some Lowrider Scene Magazine holms.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yeah liitle homie ZEUS Wire wheels will be at the Odessa, Texas(Nov 22,23) show this weekend with a limited supply of those LSM revistas, so go get some in that 63 chevy carnarlito.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The Maryln Monroe and these seatback airbrush work is from "SAMMY" who is featured in the SPARMX presents section, check out the rest of his bad to nthe bone artwork in Lowrider Scene Magazine the RM SERIES issue.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Check out the full bike feature done by Martin Zamora Jr (photographer) on this RM SERIES issue on Lowrider Scene Magazine.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

BULLET Photography from Japan gets around..nice shot.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rear section on lift.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Getting car in position


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Driving through the Dealership.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Outtakes from the shoot.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Chit chatting on the set with Serj


----------



## reyrey1967

nice :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Front end of RM...Building a 61 rag so I am partial to that year and guess what this blue "one" is cool.:biggrin:


----------



## reyrey1967

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1485490
> Front end of RM...Building a 61 rag so I am partial to that year and guess what this blue "one" is cool.:biggrin:



I saw that 61 it was on point.... That car was thee sickest 61 had seen in a long time


----------



## Toonz505

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1484850
> Outtakes from the shoot.


:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The beginning of Good Times.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This is just too cool.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This was on the Tejano Super Show site.


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kinda has that RM SERIES color scheme...looks real good.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Zeus Wire Wheels were at ODESSA, Texas showing off the lowrider wire wheels. This is going to be my set set cross lace...nice and thick wires.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

To all layitlowers...have a bless day and be thankful for family and enjoy the life we have today.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shipment for Kobe Japan via...Bullet Photography...Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Continental Kings Car Club Japan with their Lowrider Scene Magazine ready for sale.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Julio Pinstriping and Continental King support Lowrider Scene Magazine...oh that green coke..just weird man


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Is that Lowrider Scene Magazine I see behind Kobe Japan's Bullet Photography logos...it is


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Loyalty 4 Life Car Club New Zealand carries the Lowrider Scene Magazine.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Loyalty 4 Life been carrying Lowrider Scene Magazine since it first appeared in the stores 2 years ago...Xzibit and Loyalty 4 Life keeping it real in New Zealand.


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

Spotted on truck hood in Japan....Lowrider Scene Magazine RM Series issue.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lowriders in Auckland, New Zealand...Loyalty 4 Life who carries Lowrider Scene Magazine at their store.


----------



## warning

why don't you just buy a sponsorship spot? Instead of bumping a dead topic daily?


----------



## Lownslow302

warning said:


> why don't you just buy a sponsorship spot? Instead of bumping a dead topic daily?


:thumbsup: hes milking it for all its worth he knows that shitlass wont win twice


----------



## Heath V

Hmm so who do you think will win next?


----------



## reyrey1967

Jaja you got these foos reading your thread homie ....keep doing your thing US Rider I'll keep bumping you homie


----------



## reyrey1967

Ttt


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Warning, thanks for your






professional advise...but if you by chance look at the views other folks like from time to time coming over to this site and seeing what is posted. My advise to all who dont like the topic...it is very simple DO NOT ENTER IN it's that simple. A champion has a title one year and he is considered rightful owner of that title until he either wins it again or loses it the next time the crown is up for grabs. Again thank you for your encouraging and interesting advise. Hey how much is a sponsoring spot? Joseph Mendez/Public Relations Director/ Lowrider Scene Magazine. Here is a view of my trunk for my 1962 Impala rag Pesco Vintage Hydraulics.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some of the photographers that shoot for Lowrider Scene Magazine.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

If Jesus has blessed you today I dare you to type AMEN.


----------



## reyrey1967

AMEN


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lowrider Scene Magazine at "Dallas Auto Custom". Thanks for the support guys.:wave:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bullet Company Lowrider Scene's Magazine distributor for Japan...thanks for bringing LSM to our lowrider brothers in Japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

RYU-1 pinstripes and Paint store in Tochigi, Japan now carries Lowrider Scene Magazine...awesome!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Loyalty 4 Life in Sydney, Australia


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Loyalty 4 Life Sydney, Australia distributes LSM at their Loyalty 4 Life Hydraulics store...thanks for the support.


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57

Houston Autorama


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Good picture Magnolia Kid 57...:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

If I dont get my Lowrider Scene Magazine......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

CalFlavor show Japan...remember those "THINGS" from Volkswagon...they look cool all lowered.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thug Life Car Club from Kumamoto, Japan ...nothing like a lowrider wedding...dipping through the streets nice and easy.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thee Oringinals Japan with a bad 61 rag top.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

"CYUN ONE" airbrusher from Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More of "CYUN ONE" artwork from Japan.. I like how he adopted the Hispanic Dia De Los Muertos theme.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some of "Yukio Hirohata" airbrush work from Japan..very realistic.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

HOPELIFE Car Club Japan...clean 63 rag top


----------



## U.S. RIDER

HOMIES car club Japan building tight 59 lowrider.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

HOMIES Japan building a clean motor..seafoam green maybe..looks good.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Six Four Customs Australia doing their lowrider scene down under.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

38Times & Local Hero presents Classic Legends.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Stylistics Car Club Cadillac from central Japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Continental Kings Car Club Japan sporting some impressive lowriders.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

XPLIZIT Car Club Japan doing the DUB scene thing.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japanese lowrider girls get their "Tat" on.


----------



## RobLBC

Where is the magazine available in the Northeast? Do you do subscriptions?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Last pic lowrider girls in San Diego...the other pics at CALFLAVOR Japan show.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Call the office and talk with "Bro" at 831-840-3102 and he will set you up with a subscription. Outside of Cali it's all subscription bases. Thanks for dropping in RobLBC.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dread Lions Car Club Japan...lowriding it's a family thing people....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

1st issue of LSM...Mona Japanse Rapper girl...and some cool Japanese built Bombs.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ohhhhh I see lowrider Scene Magazines...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Two stories in Lowrider Scene that will have you seeing Red...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japan lowrider scene is big...more of Dread Lions cars...I wonder if this is Japanese "Menudo"


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Someone has the LSM "Junky Drop" car club...Japanese Lowriders visit the great San Diego Chicano Park event...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Al Capone Car Club..Yamaguchi, Japan...Thanks Katsuya Ito.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Couple more cars from Al Capone Car Club...from Katsuya Ito.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More cool rides from Al Capone car club


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yoda my foot..you aint gettin my Lowrider Scene Magazines Yo..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yuka Matara from Hiroshima, Japan hangin with Al Capone Car Club..Yuka likes Lowrider Scene Magazine.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Toshi in the glasses with Strongers car club Yokahama, Japan ....collabs with the mighty crew Lowrider Scene making it happen in Japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I remember seeing "Suavecito Pomade" 2 years ago..Japan greasers really picked up on this product.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Breaking News...Lowrider style Harley's spotted in Japan "Harlista" riders spreading all over the world..Back to Fox station...the public must be warned the lowrider bug is contagious...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Quick hop in and lets get the latest copy of....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I will go all crazy on you if I dont go cruising with "Neighborhood" car club Japan dude..it's like that homie.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Neighborhood car club and Local Hero Japan.






Good looking 55 from Japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thanks for the pics MS Yukari..let me meditate on this lowrider 62 wagon rollin on those Star Wires. Cant wait to grow up and hit the switches on the Blvd...ya feel me


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Mopona Swap Meet, Ibaraki, Japan






Sit back and enjoy pics and thats and ORDER private.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More pics Mopona Swap Meet, Ibaraki, Japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Hiroyuki Kimura and the "Kewl Peeps" car club Hiroshima, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Serious...why don't you be like Naoyuki and photograph lowriders for LSM...
























Choice of weapon..Canon.."Yuki" on his way to the next big photo shoot.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

*Felix* approves the following lowrider pics...


















Cool 57...loading up on rare parts there Homie...just keeping it real.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thanks for taking those pics Tooru Suzuki from Tochiga, Japan






LSM sweeping the far east big time.....Tooru and the 57 and helmets r his pics..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

See more of Julio on his website and the next issue of Lowrider Scene Magazine.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bombs in Sweden from Dukes car club worldwide..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimo Lakanaille from Montreal, Quebec getting down on motorcycle..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dang dog that Rimo got some crazy skillz...keep spraying that dope pyscodelic paint brother..shessh I cant wait to start handling that spray gun myself homie.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I'm baby T and I pity the foo who gets in Rimo's way so keep watching my boy Rimo...
























Rimo taking a break..mind full of super colorful paint designs just waiting to bust out on somebodys car.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Eddie Cadenas and Emilio Rivera on Sons Of Anarchy..awesome job Eddie and thanks for the wax hookup bro.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

SOA read Lowrider Scene in between shoots...trust me they do.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Gil from Kool Design Fresno has child-Adult-teen and womens CARR jerseys so hit him up for those xmas NFL jerseys. www.kooldesign23.com


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lowrider bikes and accessories for XMAS call Gil at Kool Design Fresno:559-252-5665. they are located at: 4535 E. Belmont,Fresno CA. facebook.com/kooldesign23 Merry Christmas from Kool Designs Fresno.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

She got tats all over her...wow that is super bad I wonder how long it took for that kool tat work...you go gurl.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dread Lions car club with a unique design on this top.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Majestics Japan..Hi-Technixs shop ready to hop...dont test them cause they got their hoppers on stand-by out back....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hot cars and fast bikes japan brothers light up them oriental roads....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Continental Kings car club putting in work on lowriders..check them brakes sonny.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool Life car club japan restoring a 60 Impala rag.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool Life car club wedding...another lady joins the lowrider life..isnt that COOL.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Al Capone car club Japan in festive Christmas spirit cruising with the babes or Santas helpers.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Naughty or Nice Al Capone car club enjoys cruise night in Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

UPPERCLASS car club central Japan working on lowering this bomb to a scraping drop.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Whoa....that bomb truck is...yeah whoooa...luv my 5 window classics...somebody get me some milk!!!!!!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Reds Japan hopping that truck sky high.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

That is one interesting car hauler.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Check out those a-arms...real one of a kind stuff.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kewl Peeps and Part Of Life in Kure-Shi, Japan cruising nightime.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bad rags cruising the streets of Japan spreading the lowrider movement..yeah man.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lowriders strutin in style.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Big Rich with club brothers Japan Majestics.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yutaka from Fukuoka (City), Majestics car club Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thanks for these great pics..Yoshiaki Kakishita from Japan of 63 rag Impala.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This is one super built lowrider from Japan..hydraulics are built at Continental Kings.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

These Upper Class members restore and low ride the Bomb.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Three River Car Show/Swap Meet..thanks for the pics Akio Uchiyama..Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More pics of Three Rivers car show..Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dreaming of my ragtops..


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thought this is some unique artwork..backgrounds and cars are right on the culture.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Angelo Bautista is the man doing this incredible work..love it bro.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More of Angel Bautista's computer artwork....very cool


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Alright pilgrim here comes them pics...hold your horses
























Luxury liner ready for lift off..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More bombs from Japan and a nice lowrider style Harley.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Fonzy hangin with Homies Japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kewl Peeps car club Japan with their 62 rag.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

A little bit of Japanese hopping


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Give It Up the man himself.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This is my friend Alberto Herrera putting in some work on BONAFIDE HUSTLA brand.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lil gees support your BONAFIDE HUSTLA work...you go brohta...from little TOT


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Chica-Chan just bought her 1962 lowrider Impala...one happy gurl..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Check out the cars behind in background..girls rollin in their lowriders..pics from Ayana.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kewl Peeps car club Japan lowriding in Christmas.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

61 Impala rag cruising Japan in holiday spirit..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This 60 is very classy right amount of graphics can hold it's own.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Nishina loves those lowrider cars.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shiba airbrusher from Japan using the Createx paints


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Emergency starter quick change so we can get our cruise on.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Masaki from Esmeralda car club and Toshi with lowrider bike on patrol.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Al Capone car club west Japan having a group dinner.


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

I thought these were interesting..some O.G. Abel stuff.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tshirt..tats just some cool artwork


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Intruders car club Japan also have chapter in Arizona.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some cool airbrush work from Alberto Herrera


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool pic Fermin.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Legacy Connecticut..check out the back of the truck Strickly Business


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Courtesy of Michael Martinez..very nice.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More of Micheal's pics.






Stylistics car club


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Takuya Kawamura of Fujieda Japan with blazing 56 Belaire.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More pics from Takuya.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some cool bike from Fermin.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

these two pics from the land of the rising sun.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

These are cool pics from Hector up in Florida.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Found this pic..matching truck and show car.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool artwork..the first is is Gabe Frias


----------



## U.S. RIDER

trailers ready to move out... photos from Sheiji of Fukuoka, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Car club from Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Euro from Lowrider Super Show Japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool plaque from East Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Gabe Frias airbrusher in southern Cali...man his work is good.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Notice the picture on Rimo's wall...yeah it's "BLACK SUNDAY" that was one tight Impala.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yuuki and his Ready II Ride car club Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More of Ready II Ride Japanese car club pics by Yuuki.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Manabu of Dukes Japan has been lowriding back in the 80's. Dukes were the first club to allow mini trucks into their club. Back in the day the car clubs were sure if mini trucks should fly all car type clubs.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More of Manabu's mini's from Duke Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Super chromed out U.S. Hopper/Show car


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Gas hopping..blew water line...car was fine..dry it it up and ready to hit the switches.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

These pics are from a guy name Sergio I thought they real good everyday lowrider life pics.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This is the mad looks that happens all the time..real crazy funny.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

In these pics we have Al Capone and Part Of Life car club Japan cruising with families.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More Parts of Life car club.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

A few more of Part Of Life car club.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

South Soda carries LSM..beautiful 61 rag from Japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

King of Kings , UpperClass and a few other clubs from Japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lemore CA. car club having a great turning "15" celebration


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Strongers car club..pics from Masashi of Okazaki, Japan


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice Pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thanks Bro...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Fonzy visits Masato in Tokyo, Japan having class...the first pic Fonzy did on my 62 Imp hood..like the borders Fonz did on that pic.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Give It Films in Japan keeping the lowrider scene moving.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

NOVEL from Gunma, Japan has very nice flow of colors.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yusuke Ogawa from Chiba, Japan and his 62 Imp from Dread Lions car club.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

View attachment 1518146
View attachment 1518154
View attachment 1518162
View attachment 1518170
More of Yusuke and his club Dread Lions of Chiba, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Sexy nice pics from Hector JR. out in Florida...sexy 57.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Toshi of Local Hero Japan...weird brother but intriguing.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More pics from Toshi..super wild bug


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimo of Montreal ...some of his work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Trey from Lompoc shot his pics of his 63.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Kohki from Aichi, Japan..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Club from Osaka, Japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Formal dinner and someone won the raffle cash.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This painter out of Gunma, Japan is very talented..this Impala is going to be tight.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shunsuki from Aichi, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Yasushi of Yamaguchi, Japan with Part Of Life car club.


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

Having fun Part of Life way


----------



## U.S. RIDER

My mom had this color and my dad had a green color both at the same time. I was 15 and was allowed to drive the Buick..it was big!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Check out the floor mats..little dinner after work and a cold Classic SAPPORO


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Check out the floor mats..dinner then a cold SAPPORO ...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cengiz and his 59..I think he is from Russia..he flaunts the red and sicle wheat cutter


----------



## U.S. RIDER

"Movie Next" lives in San Jose..from Aichi, Japan..concept to real deal car.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

These shots r from "Luv Dem Lowriders"...bomb looks like it's making hydraulic Moonshine with all them curlz


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Toshi and his cool lowrider pics.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Silvano of Sao Paulo, Brasil and his 60 Impala


----------



## U.S. RIDER

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







Some cool pics from Alberto Herrera of Visailia, CA


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ink work by Fonzy.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool work from Flakeys..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Al Capone getting ready to cruise, Japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More of Al Capone c.c. Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great 62 pics from Toshi


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Risa and Candy car club Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japan needs520


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Courageous car club handles all your lowrider hydraulic needs, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Courageous meeting....green coke machine?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Yukari and her car club


----------



## U.S. RIDER

From the lens of Jun of King Of Kings car club Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More of Jun's pics.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Just wanted to throw a little color at you this morning.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dread Lions car club Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

one awesome belly paint.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kids and their parents lowriders..cool way of life.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Splash of color to get your lowrider imagination going.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from NOVEL Colors


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More of this cool Impala from Novel Colors, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This pic from Sparky looks good with the grey tones of the surf boards.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Family who rides together stays together..very nice Impala from Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

we all know who this guy is.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Now Culture car club Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More of the Fonzy..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

A little bit of lunch and then read Lowrider Scene..then cruise the lowrider


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kaya from Gifu, Japan and her 58


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hector from Florida..Viejitos cc


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Old memories in japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

anyone up for bbq...64 Impala style..sweet


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool pics from Takeshi


----------



## U.S. RIDER

"Machine Age Shop" from Japan, fixing old cars the lowrider way.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Takeshi


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Elvia Guadian tattoo artist


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Majestics picnic by Toshi


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Majestics picnic by Toshi


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from El Gordo Viclas..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More pics from El Gordo Viclas..


----------



## newgal

Marty McFly said:


> ........................is for *******.


Takes 1 to know


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pete from Krazy Kustomz in Palmdale


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Found these on Edgars Hoil page friend of LSM..pretty nice shirts


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Fonzy putting in some ink work..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Just a liitle bit of Alberto's work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Johnny Salters Pics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some cool airbrush work from Wiro..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

61 just looks great..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool stripes from Danx Stripping


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The man himself..FONZY


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some of Armando Serrano work..see him in the 1st pic with glasses


----------



## U.S. RIDER

New door hanger for shop in Switzerland of the Fonzy..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Part of Life cc cruising new years...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

On Chris own words...This is how they get down in Canada......Chris Royalz Galant


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I thought this club car from Hiroshima was cool


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some awesome art from Noah


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice work from Rene Cordova


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Y-Life International japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some custom tops fron NOVEL Japan.


----------



## BRADFORD

And still not a single fuck was given


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some pics from Hiroyuki


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Yukari lowrider girl from Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Michael from canada..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Chofys Airbrush works very interesting.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool pics from Hector Viejitos Florida


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Second Style cc and Junichi Noda with his 63..looking tight


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more of Chofys Airbrush designs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some tats by Wiro


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Dai Akutsu of Kanagawa, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

From Target cc Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Pedro Geephotography


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Melesh Murti from New Zealand


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Patternz Npaint


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool bikes from El Gordo Viclas


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thats a beautiful rear lock up..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

LL Coast cc Imps and luxury riders, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Next generation who will live the lowrider life wuth the "Dread Lions" cc of Japan..pics by Yasuhara


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some good stuff from Steve deMan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Heres some airbrush work from Shin the muralist


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More murals from Shin


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lowriders on parade


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More of Shins work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Itsuki and her wedding..mini trucks gotta luv them


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This Impala has an awesome stance


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Toshihide of Continental Kings cc they been around 20 plus years..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool paint job on this 57 Belaire..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

From low to high rider..very interesting..truck action


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Alberto and some of his work...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bikes from Spain..interesting


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Stuff you would see at Coast airbrush store


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Airbrush work by Shin...nice


----------



## U.S. RIDER

These are a rare site to see..this 59 El Co done real nice


----------



## U.S. RIDER

and here is the big daddy of 59's the rag9


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bagger by Shin..real Mexican revolution theme


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Createx paint items from japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Novel Color Japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool tanks from Createx paint japan...


----------



## BRADFORD

And still not a single fuck was given


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hammer Design from Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

64 Imp getting it's car tattoos from Shin..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Warwick Australia and Fresh Stylz cc keeping it low and respectful.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

thats an amazing 63 fo sho...


----------



## scooby

I love seeing pics from different countries...specially japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Very cool Scooby..Japan is extremely big in American cars Low..muscle...lowrider Harleys...rat cycles...lead sleds...clothing...tattoos they embraced the whole culture.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Nice black and whites from Lifestyle Magazine.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Car Club from Warwick, Australia..looking fresh


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some good stuff from Danny D southern Cal..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Nice bikes from Ray Price Motorsports Expo..looking fast...


----------



## scooby

U.S. RIDER said:


> Very cool Scooby..Japan is extremely big in American cars Low..muscle...lowrider Harleys...rat cycles...lead sleds...clothing...tattoos they embraced the whole culture.


 No doubt....they actually take it further...and are keeping it more traditional...in my opinion they are on top now


----------



## 59 ridin

Nice pics U.S Rider keep em coming. Thanks for posting them up. Some of them Japanese straight up look like Gs.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thanks 59ridin...theres a lot of interesting motoring all over the world.. if I see something cool i will post it.:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Homies cc and the cholo nation Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Edmund "Porky" Quiroz


----------



## U.S. RIDER

59 and 60 are crazy nice cars cruiser skirts


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hoppos frame and Danny D paints..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some work Gabriel Frias is doing


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Well there it is folks Gabriel Frias doing his thing..beautiful..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some pics Japan cc..installing speakers..Majestics 64


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Check somw of FENO's work from Bueno Aires


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More of FENO's artwork..praying hands look good


----------



## U.S. RIDER

View attachment 1533001
View attachment 1533009
View attachment 1533017
View attachment 1533025
More of FENO's work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some of Shins work..Japanese airbrusher


----------



## U.S. RIDER

FENO's tanks


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Angelos Bautista graphic artists designs computer aided


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Vintage cycles..dont make me pull out my "switchblade"..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Twocs of Thailand getting down..helemts..boards..lettering


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More items from Twocs of Tahiland..interesting spray gun


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool plaque from Germany from Hikoe


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shinji Hara's airbrush work.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

13 United cc from Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ken of 13 UNITED CC jAPAN


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Sigeru withhis Euro from Aichi,






Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

another 13 United cc project 64 from Aichi, Japan pics from guy named Shouta


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimo from Canada..thats one awesome looking panel..lot of detail


----------



## U.S. RIDER

remember these two killerz..OG's know who they are...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from El Rudy..top shot is super nice.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the ladies sportin the Alberto t shirt design....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bombs on the cruise..nice caddies..Imps always hot


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Fresh Stylez cc cruising Gold Coast of Australia


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shinji airbrush work...62 Imp with cool door accents


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Work from OG Abel


----------



## U.S. RIDER

little more on OG Abel


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Work from Mr. Cartoon...I like the Nike


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lifestyle and Mr. Cartoon on the move in LA


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Mr. Cartoon's ride and artwork..boy got talent


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Work from Killian Ramirez


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more work from Killian


----------



## U.S. RIDER

airbrush work from Daniel Aerografia from Mexico City


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Caddies from Individuals ccTexas Pics from Eddie


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Peter Krazys Becerra


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The Oringinals cc from Japan..Ikurou's 61 rag


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I think this is for sale..go to..twin majestic garcia..facebook for more details.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimo's SEMA project


----------



## U.S. RIDER

64's looking good..pics from Shinsuke of Aichi, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hot Imp's from Bullet Company


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Few pics from Vegas 14


----------



## U.S. RIDER

These 60's are starting to impress me..cruiser skirts make this year a hot ride


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Local Pride cc from Washington


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool plaques from Lopez graphics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













Shinji airbrusher


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Lolong Lowrider tribal gear in the Philippines.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more pics from Lolong lowrider tribal gear Philippines.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

check out banner above the guys..wow 20 yrs in Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

King Of King cc Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The Crowd cc San Diego looking good


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Well got my work suit on gonna pull everything off my 61 Imp frame and ship it to Black Magic Hydraulics to wrap and smooth it out...post pics later on tonite have fun people.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimo of Montreal, Canada getting down on seatbacks


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Top Kustom from Spain doing the work..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More of Top Kustom of Spain..Top Kustom is in the white hoodie


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Stuff from Hisashi out of Kanagawa, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Now this cc is very interesting


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Creations from Angelo Bautista


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The ladies...pics from hector up in Florida


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Happening at Virginia Key Beach Park, Florida, from Hector


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More pics from Virgina Key Beach Park, Florida


----------



## U.S. RIDER

My buddy Victor Selpulveda getting down tats and airbrush


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Crazy viclas from El Gordo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Katsuya and Al Capone cc dont mess around on this hopper from Yamaguchi, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Naoki from Gunma, Japan sporting his 63 rag..should of kept my 63 rag.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yuki and friends be rockin lowriders in Fukaya, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

East meets West lowriders


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tim Cashman runs the largest lowrider bike club in the Philippines


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tim Cashman also runs the largest pinoy bike show in the Philippines "Bike Wars"


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool pics from Chicano Hip Hop Culture.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More from Chicano Hip Hop Culture


----------



## U.S. RIDER

My buddy Gerald Mendez


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Gerald Mendez and a Createx care package of paint.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Check out the skirts on this bad boy...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Gas up and let's be safe


----------



## U.S. RIDER

ridin a 63 looking cool..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Poncho


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Poncho


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Skulls from Wayn LePage


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Victor Rivera


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great tats that's for sure


----------



## U.S. RIDER

work from Juice Malorni Reniere


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Chevy truck...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Little tykes on the roll..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Gabrial Frias latest artwork


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This one always a treat to post


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Primera cc new addition made at Cholo's Custom Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Caddy from Luxurious cc Montreal


----------



## U.S. RIDER

there's over a quarter million dollars on that semi-truck...classics from a bye gone era restored.


----------



## Los 210

Nice


----------



## colorbarmateo

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1539338
> View attachment 1539346
> View attachment 1539354
> View attachment 1539362
> work from Juice Malorni Reniere


Where is this at?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

He is in Montreal, Quebec..go to his site at...www.helljuice.com


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Sixfour customs Australia


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Met Jevries about 3 years ago at SEMA


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool pics


----------



## colorbarmateo

U.S. RIDER said:


> He is in Montreal, Quebec..go to his site at...www.helljuice.com


Do you know who ownes the black 65 rag?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nope sorry bro


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shuhei from Ibaraki, Japan..watch the car and the purse kid...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hi-Technix shop in Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Give It Up pics from Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Takata's pics of Jet Wrench shop..Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Majestics cc Okayama, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Majestics Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























Shinji Hara's work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hideki and his cool lead sled


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hiroshi from Individuals cc from Ibaraki, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Go Sato of Brown cc Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shinji getting down on airbrush work and other stuff.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool garage pic from Groupe cc


----------



## 454SSallday

TTT


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Manny gets down..check out this cool work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some vintage aircraft hydros


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool wagons from Ryusuke of Tokyo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Main ST Tattooz HOT!!!!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Masahiro from Ibaraki, Japan and his Whutsgoinon cc


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Masahiro and his club members


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Interesting club from Aichi, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimo's caddy gas tank coming out very nice..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Novel's shop..someone getting old school hydros?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lil shout out to Ron of Black Magic Hydraulics..will stop by tomorrow drop off my frame to have it wrapped for my 61 Imp...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

DJ Motomix from Sapporo Japan has one bad 47 Bomb...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This girl Kaho from Chiba, Japan has talent...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lettering and designs let me know what you need.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

next time you think cool beans this lil guy will pop up..shop in Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Check out the boat load of Impalas somewhere in Sendai, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

another lowlow in Sendai, Japan, Japan really imported a lot of American cars.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Back in the good ole U.S.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lady kaho from Air Moving Chiba Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Maniazm custom Paint over near Mt. Yaoiyama in Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More pics from Maniazm Custom Paint


----------



## U.S. RIDER

and more pics from Maniazm Custom Paint Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Give it Up from Japan washing his car...girl power


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Nice line up from Katsuya


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This frame from Yoshiaki looks good, dropped off my frame today with Heavy Hitters Hydraulics from Henderson, Nevada Dan does excellent work.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1513242
> View attachment 1513250
> View attachment 1513258
> View attachment 1513266
> View attachment 1513274
> Pics from Legacy Connecticut..check out the back of the truck Strickly Business


how come i never heard of these guys?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I just found out about this club a few days ago. There are some many clubs forming up, it's impossible to really know just how clubs are out there.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Here's another club from Japan..."Respect VI Life" so many clubs in the world


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Majestics Japan having a pot luck lunch..building lowriders makes everyone hungry


----------



## U.S. RIDER

heres Ryo from Amistad cc in Yonago, Japan and his 62 rag


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Majestics , Japan after the cruise chill at their spot


----------



## U.S. RIDER

American steel in Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

OG Abel gear.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil sumtin from Crown Plating


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lil work from David Ibarra..tat and airbrush


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more work from David Ibarra..tat and airbrushwork..girl is very clean looks real


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kengo from Majestics Japan cool pics bro


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More pics from Kengo from Majestics Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kengo's shop Japan modifing hydros for more bounce to da ounce


----------



## U.S. RIDER

vapor cig modified to single switch..thats really cool


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Beto Big M L.A.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

LIl vintage aircfraft 4 u old skoolers


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lil sumtin from Peter Krazy Becerra


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Wild Style from Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Arjade De Luna from Navotas, Philippines & his Pinas Lowridaz


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Give It Up...Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool pair of Japan caddys


----------



## HARDLUCK88

U.S. RIDER said:


> I just found out about this club a few days ago. There are some many clubs forming up, it's impossible to really know just how clubs are out there.


just asking cus i live in CT and its pretty hard to miss a new cc around here, also, are you in japan or something?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

We are from California..






we do business with Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimo from Montreal, Canada getin down


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Novel Color Japan making this Imp look good


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Give It Up dvd company Japan with great pics.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lil work from Angleo Bautista


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some more work from Angelo Bautista


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Maniaizm is cars and parts shop Japan..here they are working over the 64 for parts


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yusuki from Mobarra, Japan with Kid Frost


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Give it Up DVD japan always has good pics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

couple more pics from Give it Up DVD japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool shots


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Emilio,Eddie and Joel from Jagster


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool stuff from Gabe Frias


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Nice glass house..check the clubs, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Al Capone cc West Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More AC West Japan club


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Ryutaro from Yamaguchi Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lil sumtin from Caleb Huggins of Oregon


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ryutaro's pics from Perfect Image cc in Tochigi, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

El Gordo Viclas pics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimo's work from Montreal


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is funny


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This color,skirts and rear kit sets this fairlane apart


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Texas Jokerz reppin their club


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is a cool pic


----------



## U.S. RIDER

work by Victor Codero


----------



## sureñosbluez

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1549937
> View attachment 1549945
> This color,skirts and rear kit sets this fairlane apart



Nice Bel Air


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The mini craze ...yes I had a "Hardbody" remember those?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more yesteryear mini trucks


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Fonzy doing his Asian Tour..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Good pics Andy Torres


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more pics from Andy Torres..luv old skool hydros


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kazuhiko from Nagoya, Japan artwork


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil mini's are way too cool


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Nick Russo pics from Mestre, Italy


----------



## U.S. RIDER

look at how this car opens up..Rayvern Hydraulics in the UK is over the top


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Airbrush from "Area Big-O" Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More work from "Area Big-O" Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Im all ears..from Area Big-O, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kengo car m Majestics Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

just a beautiful chevy color works well


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the king of all Impalas


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the lastest from Shinji the airbrush artist


----------



## U.S. RIDER

work from Jose Luis Parada of Barcelona , Spain


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more of Jose Luis Parada


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil bit of fonzy art


----------



## baldylatino

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1551353
> View attachment 1551361
> View attachment 1551369
> the king of all Impalas


Bad ass ride but the interior...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

west coast pop lockers and lowriders


----------



## U.S. RIDER

now that is oldddd skool bbq


----------



## U.S. RIDER

girls and cars everything is golden


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Shintalo of Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more pics from Shintalo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kool Pics from Howard Gribble


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hammer Designs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more Hammer Designs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this 60 Imp gonna hit hard..yikes


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Quality time with family..Peter Krazys Becerra


----------



## U.S. RIDER

59 chevy wagon pics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Michel LaFantaine pics looks clean and wild


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Orlando Florida gas price..thats incredible


----------



## U.S. RIDER

67 went thru a big transformation..cool


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Belaire with Flair


----------



## supremes

Is that the 59 Chevy wagon that was painted by Marcos from Lucky 7 in Antioch California?


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Is there any write ups on Lowrider of the year yet?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yes on Lowrider Scene Magazine,it is out right now. If you want a copy go to Lowrider Scene Magazine facebook and order your copy.






this is front page.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hiroyuki 61 from Kewl Peeps cc Hiroshima, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ultimate Hydraulics Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kengo from Hi_Technix shop japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lil bit of Fonzy tats


----------



## U.S. RIDER

airbrushing by Shinji


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Alberto Herrera at the Axalta Bash


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kengos motor from Majestics Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tommy does great engraving work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

55 Belaire from New Jacks cc


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The Kermit-mobile


----------



## U.S. RIDER

C and L are great lowrider builders


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Fonzy art prints for sale


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool panels for sale at Roundy's custom


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shingo's work and Foose & Shingo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Gas tank from Rene from Stiege, Germany


----------



## U.S. RIDER

airbrush by Marcelo, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

couple 0f 64 and 60 Imps Japan from Yoshiaki


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More from Yoshiaki


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more of Yoshiaki


----------



## U.S. RIDER

fini from Yoshiaki


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Nice Pesco from Danny Aguilar






Who's the Champ


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some one in Japan getin chrome undies..looks good


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Sumtin Shinji working on


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bombs of Dread Lion cc Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool poster board of Dread Lions cars


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japanese 63 gittin work done


----------



## U.S. RIDER

replace that top


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Sal Rocha from El Paso, TX Pescos on the 62 Imp


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this style bomb is sleek.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I bet those yesteryears were a blast


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The AXALTA paint bash


----------



## Elyse Ackerman

QUESTION about this site::: Will I receive an email when people reply to me on forums or private message me?


----------



## Marty McFly

Elyse Ackerman said:


> QUESTION about this site::: Will I receive an email when people reply to me on forums or private message me?


Send me your password and I'll set it up for you


----------



## U.S. RIDER

On the upper right hand you will see message center if you have a private msg it will show you a number when you come back on to the site.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tommy Castaneda's work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japanese frame gitin






some leafing


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool bikes


----------



## U.S. RIDER

One slick wagon


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lil sumtin from Adam Paul Airbrush Artist


----------



## U.S. RIDER

custom tanks from Iwata


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Sumtin from TWOCS, Itthipong from Bangkok


----------



## U.S. RIDER

LTD with the 280's Pesco's is hittin hard


----------



## U.S. RIDER

62 with ols skool hydro setup


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool work from JNR Customs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more of JNR Customs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great work from Caltrend


----------



## U.S. RIDER

artwork from Time warp


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Nice leafing on Japanese frame


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool stuff by Bombshell Deluxe


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Matching outfit by Bombshell Deluxe


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ippie and his club cruising the night with club..PoPo always trying to spoil the cruise.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dread Lions cc Japan and their caddie lineup


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Charley Prez Paris France Majestics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Toyohama BBQ and Swap Meet, Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lil SouthSide cc club action Los Angeles


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Strongers cc Japan have unique lowriders


----------



## U.S. RIDER

work from GR-one Coronado


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Target Japan loves those Zenith wire wheels


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Takeshi working on Red's Hopper Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Interesting club Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Emco setup by Mike Ishike..looks tough


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shinya from Kutdamatsu, Japan building a turn-table


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Stuff from Massimo who lives in Italy


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hernan running Valentine's Specials


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Airbrush from Alejandro Minissale of Argentinia


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yoshiaki always working on sumtin for the lowriders


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Alberto's work he is far right in pic


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Greenspans Pendletons they are the best


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great looking bellies


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shell gas in Japan


----------



## BRADFORD

Fuck japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Takeshi from Aichi, Japan saves 62 from rust...nice work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

work fabriction from Queensland, Australia


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more from Queensland, Australia


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Hideki


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More pics from Hideki


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Majestics Amsterdam


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Auckland


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Wicked Colors Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I agree, keep kids close to you learning how to put cars together than destroying their lives


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dallas area lowrider


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Mad customs from Bronx, NY


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Clubs Colorado..cool plaques


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Takeshi's shop in Aichi,


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice boards from TNT Panelz


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Going back in time


----------



## U.S. RIDER

58 looking good


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yas from Majestics Japan doing special hydro set up


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Come get your lowrider pops


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yas pics Majestics Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good pinstripes/leaf from Takeshi


----------



## U.S. RIDER

New Jack putting work in.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool pics from Layton


----------



## chingon68mex

BRADFORD said:


> Fuck japan


they killing all the whales cuh,,


----------



## U.S. RIDER

A.I.N from Hyogo Japan great graphics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Loyalty from Australia


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Luxurious cc Montreal


----------



## U.S. RIDER

caddies rollin country side Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

candy caddy


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shinji 1 week challenge


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Radical Class cc JPN


----------



## U.S. RIDER

NIce 55 rag


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool surf board


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more nice surf boards from TNT Panelz


----------



## U.S. RIDER

thats a treasure for sure ...Gypsy Rose


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Another new far east club forming up.


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some of Rimo's work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Alberto Herrera's work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

TNT panelz rock


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kengo Majestics Jpn


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shinji airbrush work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice firewall from Shinji


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting computer artwork by Bautista


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Alberto hangin with lowrider big guns


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Loyalty 4Life New Zealand gettin down on 64


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lowriders from Australia


----------



## U.S. RIDER

One Life ..."Packed House"


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Melbourne Australia


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Loyalty cc Australia bomb cruising


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dirty Bird out for a ride


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dirty Bird Bike


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

D&D Lowrider from Spain


----------



## U.S. RIDER

64 from Novel looking good


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cruising in Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cruising scene Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hot lowrider japanese girls promoting car shows


----------



## U.S. RIDER

slick lead sleds Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Modified top...looks cool..56 Belaire


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Julio Rivera and Sparkle EFX flake


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Julio Rivera and Sparkle EFX flaked boards


----------



## U.S. RIDER

fantastic framework from Demers Custom


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Demers Custom


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Chavo pinstripes


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Nice work from Mike Ishiki


----------



## freshmexevents




----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics fromToshi..Dayton banner..I like how they keep their cars under wrap till they ready to roll


----------



## U.S. RIDER

wow 34's..like the color on the car


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This is going to be an interesting bike from Top Customs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool pics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Allen from Exclusive cc Belgium


----------



## U.S. RIDER

airbrush work from Paul Contreras..Fresno CA


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Color is great luv this car..needs wire wheels


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Stuff from Necksbreaker Spain


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more things from Necksbreaker Spain..car is way cool


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Yas Majestics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Second Style cc..Junichi and family


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Twocs work from Thailand


----------



## U.S. RIDER

patterns by Rimo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Set up pics from Vincent Aircraft


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool rides


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more Dead End cool rides


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thee Orignals cc Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great lowrider images


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Continental Kings cc putting some work in.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Continental Kings cc clean 4 pump setup


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japan making "Whittier Blvd" designs..nice


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tommy Castaneda getting crazy on gas tank


----------



## plague

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1588569
> View attachment 1588577
> wow 34's..like the color on the car


like the pictures, just wondering what does wheels like that cost 34s wow


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Give Tommy a call..most probably will depend on how much detail on engraving...go to his facebook type in his name also check out Hernan's Engraving also should be on facebook


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Looks like a Hummer getin the treatment from Shinji


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hernan Daloia engraving


----------



## U.S. RIDER

El Rey..Gypsy Rose.. Amigos cc at Classic Legends show Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends pics Japan..Give It Up Videos dude throwing up peace sign


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends pic Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends show Pics Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends girls Yuri on Far right


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Takashi center with friends Classic Legends show Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends show Japan 59 Impala


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends show Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends Show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends show..bomb alley


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends show Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classics Legends show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I was flooded with these pics..so I thought I'd share them..Classic Legends show Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classics Legends show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this ride is hot..great body lines


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shinji getting down on this vehicle


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Takashi tat of cool koi fish..plug for my buddie Fonzy


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shinji man with talents


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Two Shops in Japan..Borders and Paradise Road..


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Classic legends show Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

People at Classic Legends show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cool barber at Classic Legends


----------



## U.S. RIDER

people at Classic Legends show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This could be the Japanese version of Lil Rob


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Manabu's bomb from Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool pics Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cant wait to finish my 61 rag


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting new club..nice club patch


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking setups


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics Classic Legends show Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Poplockers...old skool music.. and lowriders...thats the mix


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimo preparing another "Imp" to hit the streets shortly


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some nice aircraft parts


----------



## U.S. RIDER

little bit of East meets West


----------



## U.S. RIDER

dog can jump!


----------



## BRADFORD

Fuck japan and u. Gtfo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the next generation of lowriders.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Far East Lowriders


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Intruders cc Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great fastback Impala


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting car club name...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

custom bombs Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool bombs Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

firme work on this bike from japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tlecu and Bro at StreetLow Show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

gangster window that looks like Valadez L.A.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

metal artist bill hines


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Classic Legends show pics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

can you find two spray guns?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

wow..major restoration right here..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking tank


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool bombs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

whattttt...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice color combo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

tank sprayed in Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice undercarriage


----------



## U.S. RIDER

helmet by Feno artworks


----------



## U.S. RIDER

hot 63 Impala


----------



## U.S. RIDER

64 done right


----------



## U.S. RIDER

plenty of chrome here..


----------



## northbay

Good topic nice pics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japanese lowrider getting hooked up for juice


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Far East livin the lifestyle


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Blue is Steve DeMan and the other 63 is DeAlbas El Rey both tight paint jobs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

how much for the gas...cool tread design


----------



## U.S. RIDER

TopKustoms doing his thing..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hector from Florida always has some good pics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

sum folks be like ..Girl go clean my ride...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Al Capone gettin some graphics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

just is old skool..organ pipes..and smiley face nice


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is a crazy but cool truck and trailer


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pinups


----------



## U.S. RIDER

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







pin-ups


----------



## U.S. RIDER

coming out soon


----------



## U.S. RIDER

ok who is driving..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Vintage is in..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

mommas wagon...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

take aim....fire!!!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice...cross lace


----------



## U.S. RIDER

what a pair...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great shots


----------



## U.S. RIDER

restroom break...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

David Renteria did the engraving


----------



## U.S. RIDER

hittin the streets...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Fermin and the toys


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Girls with tats....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cali Original visiting LSM owners


----------



## DIRT_BAG

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1606938
> restroom break...


I could use a couple rolls of that lol


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This car is just metal cool..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

awesome gas tanks


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool panels


----------



## U.S. RIDER

luxury and classic lows


----------



## U.S. RIDER

right on


----------



## U.S. RIDER

checj out the top of the waves both sides..cool


----------



## U.S. RIDER

very crazy effects on paint.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting new magazine...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

AZ show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

AZ show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

hummmm


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

throwing a few bombs your way..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

couple of super cool "IMPS"


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## bad company

COOL THREAD !!:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Bad ass thread. Needs a title change to "badass pics". I check here every few days for new pics. Keep em coming.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

A pair of cruiser Belaires


----------



## U.S. RIDER

sexy 61 right.......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

both are tight


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dream On work very nice. Most of these pics are on my facebook..I just want to share them.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

vyclas y ranlfas


----------



## U.S. RIDER

car carrying motorcycle....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

hand signs from the far East homies..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cute chola from the far East..check out the Rivi bone yard


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Interesting Gypsey Rose shoes.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice gas tanks


----------



## U.S. RIDER

crazy graphics on these gas tanks


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ghost chrome from ALSA paints


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Manabu's truck from Duke's Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

crazy 3 wheeler


----------



## U.S. RIDER

love the hard saddlebags


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimo working on Cadi


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The next post will be Texas Lowriders so enjoy...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

mas tejas


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the Texas scene


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool tejas pics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Canada bike


----------



## U.S. RIDER

My buddies work Julio's pinstripe


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil Roller hitting switches...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rollerz MC


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool 64 in Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

LUX in Montreal, Canada


----------



## Los 210

Nice TTT


----------



## U.S. RIDER

WiseGuys CC and their caddies..1,2,3 up


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Julio Pinstripes from Fresno is in the mag


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Even Japanese guys in the mag have their mag in Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is a good pic


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some 62 Imp action from Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

family action same car


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some street action with the 62 Imp in Japan.."Platinum Deuce"


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cars and girls gettin tats...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Putting in some work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

High Class checking out LSM


----------



## U.S. RIDER

LSM on the rise...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

tool boxes by Ernesto Olivo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more work by Ernesto Olivo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some good stuff from D Anna Hand


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Girls got your back homie....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tough barrio girls


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lowrider girls ese....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cali girl life


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cars and girls..Peneltons


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Fun Cruise from Japan was tight 59 Imp


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some work from Gooch


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more work from "G"


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Gooch work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking stripes from Gooch


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool panels from TNT panelz


----------



## U.S. RIDER

motorcycle action from Spain..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Loyalty in AZ


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Albert clearing the El Rey frame..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

61 getting built Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

61 Imp going through stages


----------



## U.S. RIDER

61 moving along


----------



## U.S. RIDER

61 done


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ashley Castillo and LSM..note Ashley is with 64 Imp not RM Series.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

from Hector in Florida..nice wagon


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Alberto Lopez..the man who captured the "Lowrider Movement" con los "Happenings".


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the beast at Julio's shop ready for some work!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

next pics are funny


----------



## U.S. RIDER

just too funny...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lowriders in Dubai pics by Bear who lives there.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bill Hines real OG still painting!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lowrider bikes Phillipine style


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great work from Culver Customs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool bikes water drops r right on!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Vendetta Brand cool huh...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More Vendetta Brand art..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

vintage trucks..cool backgrounds


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great line up..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rusty canon and chevy work well together..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pair of 58's cruising Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

check out the hitches on these cars...man cars were work horses back in the day.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

these cars would look good lowered.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

jeep is bad to the bone...right hand drives


----------



## BRADFORD

Get the fuck out


----------



## U.S. RIDER

God Loves You Bradford...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some work from Jason Blevins


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some work from Jason Oberly.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

old rides are cool


----------



## U.S. RIDER

slammed classics...wild paint jobs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

63 with patterns from Balos TJ


----------



## U.S. RIDER

chevy trucks with mean low stance


----------



## U.S. RIDER

red truck looks beautiful great setting.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

fins and bullets...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

japanese 56 Belaire is custom..looks like a chop top.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lowered and sexy trokas


----------



## U.S. RIDER

super body mods..I like it


----------



## U.S. RIDER

metaled out ford..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting front end


----------



## U.S. RIDER

i kinda like the green truck..nice aggressive look


----------



## U.S. RIDER

sleek and bad to the bone vintage rides...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rad rides


----------



## U.S. RIDER

dang dropped a cylinder..cruising time over


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I would have a field day at these bone yards!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

just some real cool artwork


----------



## noe_from_texas

here is a link to some of my pics of the car, RM Series

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-p...14-lowrider-year-big-payback-r-m-cutlass.html


----------



## U.S. RIDER

thanks for the pics Noe from Texas


----------



## U.S. RIDER

there are big wheels then there r BIG wheels..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

back in the day 59 factory builds


----------



## U.S. RIDER

one more big wheel...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

work from TNT Panlez


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some of my facebook stuff I wanted to post


----------



## U.S. RIDER

now we have pompadores and the Japanese have mega pomps!!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

police hopper..gettin some inches..king of the po..po..hop contest


----------



## U.S. RIDER

side action...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some bomb action


----------



## U.S. RIDER

classic trucks scraping....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some work from Shin up in LA


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool work from Chavo Pinstriper


----------



## U.S. RIDER

dang these are some unique a arms (axles)


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool artwork


----------



## U.S. RIDER

tis is rare..I think it's called Aerotransporter.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rat rod trucks


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Gordo Y viclas cool huh...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this was my old ride Fermin bought from me years ago and boy did he do a good job on the resto.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

If I had a bigger yard I would have keep this 63, But Fermin is doing a great job out in San Diego with the Crowd Car Club.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This 59 came through my FB I thought I will share, like the skirts


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is a real nice color on 63


----------



## U.S. RIDER

both bikes have their own flavor


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shin Sato New Jack CC..cant wait to get my 61 on the road


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More pics of Fermin's 63 with the Channel 9 LA TV..5 De Mayo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Las Bombas


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kandy N Chrome pics..guy is real good


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rusty ...shiney they look good


----------



## U.S. RIDER

after cruising all day a cool coke hits the spot..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

beach cruisers or ape hangers they are good looking bikes


----------



## U.S. RIDER

a pair of beauties 59's


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the 4 door back in the day


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the small fries....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

do you know where this is?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Sugiyama and Al Capone cc


----------



## U.S. RIDER

again pics from Sugiyama of Al Capone cc Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cruising Shebuya Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

girls and their lowriders..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Po po say no no....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

burger king bring in the riders...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

64 rag looking good...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice paint job


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I think C& L Customs did this one..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tokyo ink


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more Tokyo ink


----------



## U.S. RIDER

these two cars coming back from Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more pics from coming home Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some bikes went over to Japan as well


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Gypsy Rose


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Kengo Majestics cc Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more pics from Kengo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

unique and really clean car


----------



## U.S. RIDER

these were fun days..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lowrider life Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

girls dig lowrider guys no matter where they are in the world


----------



## U.S. RIDER

word is Pretty Penny going through a major remake.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Takahiko of Al Capone CC Japan doing Ink


----------



## U.S. RIDER

59 from Japan is tough..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

inspirational shots...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking bomb


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Frame done by Rimo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

This frame is perfect..great for graphics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

shoot for Lowridaz japan mag


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more pics of shoot


----------



## U.S. RIDER

roof rack probably is worth big bucks if they could be found.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

wagon rocks


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shintalo on the move


----------



## U.S. RIDER

new designs from TNT Panelz


----------



## U.S. RIDER

removing "cancer" not a pretty sight...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is from Lowrider Nationals(Bakersfield, CA) long time ago...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice work on axle


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tecate in Japan..that guy has been lowriding Japan over 25 years!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Loyalty 4 Life cc Australia


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More pics from Australia


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more pics Loyalty 4Life cc Aussie style


----------



## U.S. RIDER

for all you Ford lovers...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

female with tattoos beautiful? yes, no?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

hey they both wearing pink good combo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the theme is tans


----------



## U.S. RIDER

body art and car art both are hot items...


----------



## MinieMe209

:boink:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some work by FONZY cool huh...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Fonzy and random pics


----------



## U.S. RIDER

couple of good looking tattoos


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hiroshima action...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great magazine...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

future generation of the lowrider life...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the kids of lowriding having fun...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I remember my first Swhinn..those were the days


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the Tri-5's


----------



## U.S. RIDER

shirts..which one do u like..Greenspans


----------



## U.S. RIDER

couple of more lady tattoos


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nicel color and rag top match


----------



## U.S. RIDER

new panel designs from TNT Panelz


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hell's Angels invade downtown Bakersfield, CA in the 1960's


----------



## U.S. RIDER

check out these 2 mini wagons, pic is circa 1951 Bakersfield,CA


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking Surburban


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I like the patterns and color


----------



## U.S. RIDER

guy has some high dollar tats...amazing work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Zephyer one sleek car


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Girls and tat life


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this 4 door looks right..colors blend nice


----------



## U.S. RIDER

a couple of sweet rides


----------



## U.S. RIDER

KEWL PEEPS CC japan love them Harleys


----------



## U.S. RIDER

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













hot girls with hotter tats!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

just read this on my FB..(RIP Armando)


----------



## U.S. RIDER

A buddie I met..Eddie from "SOA"


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice molded console and front end work as well...1960 Impala


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rich blue color 57 belongs to Joel from jagster


----------



## U.S. RIDER

we going camping...


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE 



OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH 
THE HOMIES FROM 
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


----------



## U.S. RIDER

sounds like a good time..thanks for the update bro..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool pics AZ show


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Edsel lowrider very nice...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great to see these bikes untouched...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Give It Up with their cool ride


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this car has amazing body lines


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this green is perfect for a daily cruiser 64..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

classy 59 right down to the color match Daytons


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yuki's garage has some good stuff...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some FB pics I wanted to share from Fermin of the CROWD cc


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more pics same bike..nice theme


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great 60 from Elmer in Jersey


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Delfonics with that mean gangster lean...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

work from Air Kustom Design


----------



## U.S. RIDER

bikes look fast even standing still...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool bike work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japanese car clubs chilin by the harbor


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more pics of chillin by the harbor


----------



## U.S. RIDER

last pics of harbor chillin


----------



## U.S. RIDER

came across this on my FB thought I would share


----------



## U.S. RIDER

they are in France..pretty cool bike club


----------



## U.S. RIDER

yuck..I had my entire wheel fall off new guys working on my car did not put on knock off correctly.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

both are good looking


----------



## U.S. RIDER

wow this takes be way back...remember these stores for film


----------



## U.S. RIDER

heres a good looking trio....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Henry's pics of Imps on a cruise


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great shot for memorial day...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

i like the headlight trim it goes all the way to the door..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

girl hoppin that cadi..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool panels from TNT Panelz


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice designs from Rimo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great looking cadi


----------



## U.S. RIDER

64 with a gangster back window..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dru Blair is the badest photo realist artist


----------



## U.S. RIDER

these peaches are funny


----------



## U.S. RIDER

far east 59


----------



## U.S. RIDER

side by side they are both cool.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Spock like this 57 rag...beam me onboard this 57 Scottie


----------



## U.S. RIDER

these ladies have serious ink....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I like this family wagon..I prefer not to have the scroll work but thats me.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ladies and sexy lowriders....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

63's looking tight..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

when im not wrastling im airbrushing rahhhh


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this guy is a forensic artist for the Police Department..he is pretty good with the airbrush


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I knew a DJ who had a similar ride, carried all his DJ stuff in that car...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Igarashi setup I like the box on the left..all system go co-pilot


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Volos pics..the bike is bad..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking interior


----------



## U.S. RIDER

a little 4 door action...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Chicano Culture


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more Chicano culture


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Chicano art


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Chicano ink and art


----------



## U.S. RIDER

going back in time..we had our milk eggs and donuts delivered..do you remember those times


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this was my era..i would take the skates and make skate boards with them from pepsi wooden crates


----------



## U.S. RIDER

no game boy here just building things with tinker toys..they were fun..mom loved Tab


----------



## U.S. RIDER

babies names....lol


----------



## U.S. RIDER

chola's make it happen....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cars...girls...tats... oh and las pistolas


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Homies from Japan on their Harley's


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japan loves the American lowrider habits from Old E, graffiti and HD bikes


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Phillipine bike scene...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shinji being interviewed for Sparmax segment on Lowrider Scene Magazine. This is a compelling story.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking murals...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pattern top from Japan and 60 from Australia


----------



## U.S. RIDER

3Karats always a sharp 58


----------



## Toonz505

:thumbsup:bad ass pics:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I had a 70 bug auto-stick those were rare..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

you wanna ride ese......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

we had one of these tables and it was green but with 2 leafs in the middle..big family


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this girls 62 Imp is pink, her shoes,dress and rims all match. Lets have lunch before we put my pink laces on my lowrider...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

MOPONA car show Japan last weekend


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice Raider bike....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

orale quit klownin


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cars...girls...and pits..rumble seat time..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some work from Air tattoo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting pedal cars...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

it's the Belaire wagon


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this could be the concept for the corvette split window..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

real or fake?????


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rene Chofysairbrush work...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more of Rene's work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pesco systems coolv huh....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great panel vehicle


----------



## U.S. RIDER

for you bike lovers heres a few pics enjoy...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great Belaire shots from Hector in Florida


----------



## U.S. RIDER

girls and tats


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Funky Pain Tattoo..Germany


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this cadi getting chopped and a rag top installed at a car show!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

scary cars..be afraid be very afraid...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Julio Pinstripes from Fresno putting in some work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

one beautiful bomb


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool shots


----------



## U.S. RIDER

69 Impala


----------



## U.S. RIDER

had 1 of these trucks when I was in high skool jr year


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice motor upgrade on this 62 Impala


----------



## U.S. RIDER

girl got "protection" in that car...i see you peeking dog


----------



## U.S. RIDER

world of the chola...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

got me seeing reeeedddd....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

boards y bombas..nice match


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rat rod girl...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

airbrush work from Juan Carlos


----------



## U.S. RIDER

boards from Rimo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

work coming out of Krazy Kustomz


----------



## northbay

Any new updates on rm cutless


----------



## U.S. RIDER

No have not heard anything new from RM Series yet...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

having fun with trucks...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lets go camping...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

remember Certified Gangster Miami?...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

More of Cerified Gangster hot car for sure..and a real rider


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rivi looks bad with them blacked out rims..


----------



## MinieMe209

U.S. RIDER said:


> No have not heard anything new from RM Series yet...
> View attachment 1670977


:fool2:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

computer slow












old school


----------



## U.S. RIDER

corvette wagon


----------



## U.S. RIDER

58 wagon concept


----------



## U.S. RIDER

58 panel very rare


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool panel work


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good fireman graphics on motorcycle


----------



## U.S. RIDER

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







very intricate tattoo ink


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Top Kustomz from germany gettin down


----------



## U.S. RIDER

car show japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

same japan car show..check out the guys t-shirt...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the BIG wheels...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

one big ram dually


----------



## U.S. RIDER

LS motor looks good in this Imp


----------



## U.S. RIDER

gettin my swerve on


----------



## U.S. RIDER

oh wee these trucks ridin low...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

down to the metal..great starting place on a car...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

awesome bright color


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japanese car scene...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

real gangster leans....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

custom bombs looking radical...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

69 Imp rags are few I think less that 2,000 were made this one resides in Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

1959 red and 1956 blue






which do you like...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool pics


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## U.S. RIDER

pedal car has some serious work on it...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimo and his spray gun display in the works...nice


----------



## U.S. RIDER

oops double post...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Chavos pin striping


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Petes work from Krazys Kustomz


----------



## U.S. RIDER

found this on my FB pretty cool..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ladies with some serious ink


----------



## the_cat




----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking rims..nice work car


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some Japanese action...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

traditional car action in Japan...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the HD movement in Japan is growing...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

our lowrider kids busting out some of the baddest bike creations the world has ever seen...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some very unique bikes...check out handle bars..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

just some eye kandy...good huh..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

fo and duece looking hot....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is a master engraver..that is crazy work!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

57 slammed...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

that bike is just "Chillin"....literally


----------



## U.S. RIDER

who is afraid of a little hard work....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shinji Hara gettin down on this HD..(airbrusher)


----------



## U.S. RIDER

my man SPOCK...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japanese girl jamming in her cadi lowrider...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

LSM spent some time at the DGA office...these are the new designs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more of DGA designs coming out


----------



## U.S. RIDER

gathering at the DGA complex...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

something from Grafitti Kings


----------



## U.S. RIDER

...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lol...very funny little pit...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

66 Imp in Japan..nice conservative low


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this 62 is well built...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

1956 Ford concept car..it's just super cool


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I know how you fell brother...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting motorcycles...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the original little Homies....


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice pics form Hector in Florida


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I see Texas...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

riding high....


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

roof lines..nice patterns


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great design on these boards from TNT Panelz


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great colors..pics from Fermin the CROWD cc


----------



## U.S. RIDER

girls love their tats


----------



## U.S. RIDER

really amazing tats from tattoodo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

got you......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

55 and 56 Belaires..roof line looks sleek on the 55


----------



## U.S. RIDER

TCCOR Illustrations look pretty real...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Chavos Pin stripes "AfterShock"


----------



## U.S. RIDER

blast from the past when the luv vans rule the streets


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I saw many cool VWs growing up..this one is old school low


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the gang is all here..time for cruising


----------



## U.S. RIDER

1st pic funny...barge delivering cars to dealer.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

hold your breath people......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

testing for leaks back in the day.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

crazy transport trucks...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is funny...grandma said she would get him a pair of Converse


----------



## U.S. RIDER

you tell em granny....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I think them is Krispy Kreams...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

wood sided are more difficult to find...nice job


----------



## U.S. RIDER

i like those tools...


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

first big wheel DUB.....this is real old skool..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

beautiful airbrush work from A Hand Aya female artist


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great color scheme...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lol....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

3 unique cars all looking sleek in their own ways...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some vintage rides...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

a lil tattoo morning action...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

current LOY and some humor....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool ink designs...


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

pack the kids time for a road trip...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

63 with gangster window..i see you....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool cluster panels..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

fun bikes designs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The scene mag doing under carriage work...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

intense tat work...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

here is some color tattoos


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some slick bombs...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Chavo's pinstripes...


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

some bomb action...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

looking fly.....in them OG threads..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

right on.....


----------



## Toonz505

:thumbsup:always putting nice pics to see:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thanks Toonz


----------



## U.S. RIDER

3 distinct flavors of bike building...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

helmet being done up in thailand...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Snoopys ride...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some serious hot bikes....


----------



## Toonz505

:h5:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting classic cars..Jr get in


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the ole dealerships....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Now this is saving gas....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Some work from Jun Bug Lines Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more work from Jun Bug Lines Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

1971 loading the Vegas into the trains....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Color tats and purple hair....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking Belaire...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is some nice airbrush work..


----------



## Toonz505

:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

airbrush work from Shinji of L.A.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is my kind of ride ese....cholas dig bombs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

work from Gust Celleros... your in the Army...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Next few pics are from Nina Cruz all girls club in Japan..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more Nina Cruz girls...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nina Cruz girls Japan thats all their rides! girls ridin deep plus they got vyclas..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

well thats it on the Nina Cruz girls of Japan...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some mean looking trucks...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

64 with gangster window..debating full back window or gangster..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

work in progress from Hisashi...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

View attachment 1690442
View attachment 1690450
lol...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

trucks from Brasil...


----------



## Toonz505

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1689754
> View attachment 1689762
> View attachment 1689770
> View attachment 1689778
> Next few pics are from Nina Cruz all girls club in Japan..


Those are some beautiful women I love them:naughty:


----------



## Toonz505

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1690370
> View attachment 1690378
> View attachment 1690386
> View attachment 1690394
> 64 with gangster window..debating full back window or gangster..


I like full:dunno:


----------



## Toonz505

We're u live U.S. RIDER I live in ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO ?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I live in Bakersfield, CA.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice backgrounds on both pics...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

3 more months and Bobby will do his best to defend his title LOY..


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

sounds about right...be nice deputy dog...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

these guys were the bomb back in the day..."Hey man thats Labrador"


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kengo of Hi-Lux Japan building Heavens Gate...looks real nice


----------



## U.S. RIDER

after reading Lowrider Scene Maga..I like to get into that ZEN place HUMMMMM


----------



## U.S. RIDER

just some cool work ...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I will leave you with this....now time to chill..


----------



## 454SSallday

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1690370
> View attachment 1690378
> View attachment 1690386
> View attachment 1690394
> 64 with gangster window..debating full back window or gangster..


FINISHED IT DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1688993
> View attachment 1689001
> 1971 loading the Vegas into the trains....


That looks crazy. Where do you get all these Japan pics?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Have made friends with Japanese folks and they post some stuff on my Facebook some of the car related stuff I post here.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool artwork...some ideas for your lowriders...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

New Jack cc been around awhile in Japan...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

gangster widows...


----------



## Toonz505

U.S. RIDER said:


> I live in Bakersfield, CA.


YOU FROM GOODTIMES TOO:naughty:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Not from GoodTimes CC I'm Lowrider Scene Magazine crew..check out Teach articles,Sparmax, Product Review and now I'm doing the Matrix section that's what I do.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

So NOVEL gettin down yes....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

COOL LIFE cc Japan..girls like lowriders...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

one more pic from Cool Life cc.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cars ..girls ...& tats...pretty eyes


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Mercury Ranchero...real oddball car.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

for the truck guys...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

old cars that look nice...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

all aboard......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

purple hair looks cool...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hector's pics from Florida, before and after..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

couple of fins for ya...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rare Lincoln Capri Rags..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

mean looking gangsta rides...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

La Sabre concept car...


















yellow Auburn..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

1949 Lincoln Cosmopolitan Rag


----------



## U.S. RIDER

and a couple more of the 49 Lincoln...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool tats


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the O.G. scene..go grandma...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool Impalas


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tow vehicle..Harley...59 Imp with cruise control, that switch all chromed up on the left is the cruise. Mr H from Matsushio, Japan has it all.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

is it gold or blue......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hot bombs...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

fun tat images...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Hector in Florida..he like the bombs


----------



## U.S. RIDER

DJ Yamakazi on left...Esmeralda on the move


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking airbrush work..different artist..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool plaque...






the old Route 66...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Nice pics from Yoshiaki..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

1939 Delahaye is super bad


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bugatti with attitude..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

so sad abandoned classic cars...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

1948 Buick Streamliner...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Itthipong in Thailand...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

......lol


----------



## U.S. RIDER

My friend Alberto Herrera on the left..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

japanese homie sporting the southwest chonies...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some stuff from Kool Kat....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more stuff from Kool Kat's site..great ideas


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nuff said...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I wonder how this ride looks with 13" wires..hum..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking tats...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice family wagon..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

oh this is the motor to the Belaire up above..breather is cool


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lets see which one shall I drive today....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool visor on this Deluxe


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tommy Castenada gettin down on this handgun..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

love the color,one of my favorite tres...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool stuff..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some work from Eddie Locust..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting bike stuff from Everton Bruno Kustombikes


----------



## U.S. RIDER

vintage 56 Belaires...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kustom Style rooftops had these pics...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Kustom Style Rooftops


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Las Cholas y que.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

looks bad I like...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

humm very strange...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is a cool rod...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ford's concept car...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice leaf and pinstripe work...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

61 sitting since the 70's check out the skirts..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Nice leafing from Twocs of Thailand


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil sumtin from Cholos Custom Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























Cholas getting some ink...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Cape Town Africa Bike action...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Sakae Japan action...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

sharks coming around..fin action..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Fin city...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

awesome truck..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice interior and scraping low...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

custom with cool graphics..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

bullet front ends..Rivi perimeter like a bullet


----------



## U.S. RIDER

amazing custom design on this car...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I think this is an old Watson build car...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

wild graphics...psychedelic trip...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

someone call for a limo...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

these look like stickers for gas tanks...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil bit of Kandy and Chrome


----------



## U.S. RIDER

biker dog claims unlawful search...more on the Dog Pound gazette...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Kengo from Majestics Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

move over Big Rig coming...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

old time signs...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice work from Rimo..probably see this at SEMA IWATA booth


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ahmet Fenner from Turkey his 60 and 64


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hot ladies with even hotter tattoos..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking 62...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the Gypsey Rose couch..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

these Vintage trailers are a piece of art...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Hammer Designs Japan...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Low rod 58...


----------



## Toonz505

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1714786
> View attachment 1714794
> View attachment 1714802
> View attachment 1714810
> View attachment 1714818
> Hammer Designs Japan...


Beautifull:naughty:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

check out the seats....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

busted....lol


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice shirt designs...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

these trucks have the coolest curves...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

time for a break......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bro LSM mingling with the people..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting items from this company...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

get some airbrush rims....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice street rider....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

time to bust out the wagons....


----------



## Los 210

Nice pics :nicoderm:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Thanks Los 210..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool designs...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

awesome tattoos..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good color combo...on this 57


----------



## U.S. RIDER

dont see many of these...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

yeah buddie.....look at me now..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool file drawer....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice artwork...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

dig the lowrider style...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

...lol......


----------



## chopto

cool


----------



## Toonz505

:roflmao:


----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

I like the color...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lowriding in South Africa..pics from Graeme Saul...


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

bombs unloaded...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

one bad 58 Impala...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice mods....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

french girl spinning the tunes...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great color...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

i need some ink...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

old vintage bikes...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

dia de la muerte...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool kids ride...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

bombs are the ....bomb


----------



## U.S. RIDER

follow them bombs....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

groovy tat work...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

girl looking at the legendary Gypsy Rose...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

abandoned cars that would be fun to fix...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cheap back in the day....


----------



## warning




----------



## 47 fleetmaster

lrg random pic topic :dunno:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

world champion...


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning

New page


----------



## U.S. RIDER

thats funny.....


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## 47 fleetmaster

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1721033
> View attachment 1721041
> View attachment 1721049
> View attachment 1721057
> View attachment 1721065
> View attachment 1721073
> View attachment 1721081
> world champion...


:scrutinize:



warning said:


>


:roflmao:



warning said:


>


wish teh pig would of sneeze right there 



warning said:


>


:angel: teh finest porter ranch steak and lobster tails....:angel: stephen


----------



## U.S. RIDER

awesome 59...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

mural out 67 Impala


----------



## U.S. RIDER

super sweet custom...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool graphics.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I need some wire wheels.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

old skool trucks...


----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

before and after look...


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

filler up sonny...with Ethyl


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning

New page


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

something from Canada..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some more of Canada car..


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

hippie van dig man...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

watch the fins...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

somebody lace me up....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

vee dubs with character...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimo painting this frame...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

stuff from Night-tha Funsta


----------



## U.S. RIDER

classic rod....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

old cars...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice booty kits...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

crazy artwork from TNT Panelz


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the imps out on the loose...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

get some hydro action...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

its a lsm sandwich...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

dang somebody is busting out hard...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Imps looking good...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rags are always cool...


----------



## Toonz505

:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

right on man...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

filler er up boys...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

ahh tats are beautiful like flowers...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

High Class cc hittin hard...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

someone is building a 60 rag...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great work on these bikes...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

motor is very nice...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil sumtin from Matt Lugo


----------



## U.S. RIDER

somebody jus scored a treasure in the back woods...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

coming out soon...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

east Japan action from Yukari girl second from the left


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning

new page


----------



## warning

..


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

some bombs coming your way...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

que bonita el carro...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

what a cool looking front guard...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

sexy body lines...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

HighClass cc action...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

darn double post....I was framed..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice 63 Imp...


----------



## MinieMe209

warning said:


>


----------



## warning

MinieMe209 said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

High Class cc on the move...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pedal power....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil sumtin from G Customs...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

beware of Monster Ladies....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rooster of Roosters Candy Land doing his thing..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more of the Roosters work...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

i need to get my door handles engraved...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

excellent work on this custom....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pin stripes and tattoos....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

from the streets of Japan....


----------



## pancho pistolas

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1708017
> View attachment 1708025
> I think this is an old Watson build car...


not a Watson build


----------



## U.S. RIDER

thanks Pancho Pistolas was real sure....






I like this air breather...


----------



## Toonz505

?????


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Al Capone cc Japan going to Tsunoshima beach


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is a good family mobile...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the boxy tre...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rear kits rock...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Mexican Felix....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

can I hitch a ride......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

welds from Scott Raab are freaking amazing!!!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

guy does good work...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lay back and enjoy....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

whattttttttttttt!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

patterns for your car.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more bill's custom...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

welcome to my world.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

old skool rod...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some bike stuff...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

for you bigger boys with bikes.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

man stuff for the "room"...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting flower.....


----------



## Toonz505




----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice 59 from Japan....


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## ABRAXASS

warning said:


>


Twisted Sister ?


----------



## warning

ABRAXASS said:


> Twisted Sister ?


Duke of Earl, old school cholo movie


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tommy going cosmic on the frame...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

just beautiful.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

show me the green....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

too tuff wagon...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

shark week...lol....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Continental Kings cc Japan...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pile in girls we ridin.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Australian lowrider club...family is number one...I hope my kids dig the lowrider scene...


----------



## rudeerude

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1727738
> View attachment 1727746
> View attachment 1727754
> View attachment 1727762
> View attachment 1727770
> too tuff wagon...


That's different , but it is done nice. What type of car is it ,a European car ??


----------



## Toonz505

:naughty:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

super heros to the rescue....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

work from Cory Saintclare


----------



## U.S. RIDER

63 being built by Ryesuke of Kita, Tokyo Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

crazy custom....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Candy Kisses at the Bakersfield Show...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

bugs with atitude...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

jack stands or on the move Imps rule...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

yeah boyyyy....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

im seeing red.......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

from Turoo Japan...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

tight 61 from Kazuhiko of Sendai Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more of "Kaz" 61...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the 61's doing it big in Bakersfield Show...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

fantastic cars.....


----------



## Toonz505

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1729922
> View attachment 1729930
> View attachment 1729938
> View attachment 1729946
> Candy Kisses at the Bakersfield Show...


:naughty:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

big ole caddies...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

keep them bikes lowwww...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







hot motors and bomb lolos...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

molding the belly umm 59 or 60


----------



## U.S. RIDER

old skool pin up gals...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice 56....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

De Albas sweet Impala


----------



## Toonz505

:naughty:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

thats what you tell ur woman..but you really want those lic. plates...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lol.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool stuff...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I had a green 5 speed, 2ft goose neck with ram handle bars and 4ft sissy bar, with the turn signals that lit up.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great patina on both cars....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

wild styles......


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning

New Page


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

this 56 stands out....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool murals...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

which one do you like...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

3 Karats 58 Impala...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

getting this 64 ready for the streets...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

be careful...yum yum good...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I like how these cars are covered, taking care of customers cars yeah...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lets take a breather....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is from the world of Hoppos Hydraulics..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

dia de los muertos.....scary huh......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

my 62 with Fonzy murals...


----------



## Toonz505

:thumbsup:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

warning said:


>





warning said:


>





warning said:


>





warning said:


>


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool art...


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning

New page


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

couple of 64's....


----------



## Toonz505

:naughty:


----------



## warning




----------



## fool2

this is the most random shit thread


----------



## warning

fool2 said:


> this is the most random shit thread


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great patterns....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil bit of hydro action....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Game Killa...is out check your stores...


----------



## wolverine

:thumbsup:


U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1733354
> View attachment 1733362
> View attachment 1733370
> Game Killa...is out check your stores...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

a lil tat hurts no one...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool work by Magik...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

crazy paint job....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

someones gas gauge not working....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this gonna be a nice truck...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some great hood ornaments...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice..from the Le Kolor Shoppe...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

sit down take a load off....


----------



## oklas405

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1734058
> sit down take a load off....


The Oklahoman on the wall! I know, no one else cares.


----------



## warning

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Toonz505

:naughty:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

bad 57 Belair...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Hector in Florida...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Torres Empire pics....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

gangster lady que no....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rag pack...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Chavos Pinstripes..


----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japanese 62 looking good...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Novel from Japan...nice patterns


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice pair of rags...


----------



## Toonz505




----------



## U.S. RIDER

awesome 62 Impala..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

trick stuff...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

random stuff...go cowboys..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the girls....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

get on and ride.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

going in to do first part of photo shoot...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Candy Kisses 61 rag...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the bombs laying low...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice motor...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

funny clouds...rising sun...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the jags.....British envasion of metal


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the collage...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

david quarterman spotted the mag at 7/11 stores..ALRIGHT


----------



## warning

Topic saved


----------



## U.S. RIDER

busting out at the Super Show Vegas....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Toma Bros. used to be candy root beer brown..it now has a hard shell top.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

2 killer cars...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

darn double post............


----------



## U.S. RIDER

hydros to make you drool.......


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning

New page


----------



## U.S. RIDER

will be at Super Show in Vegas...


----------



## U.S. RIDER




----------



## U.S. RIDER

the bomb...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

new mag out...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool woody bug...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lol....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















can u find the painting?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I like bright colors...


----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

great body style...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

low to the ground...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pretty as a flower...


----------



## Toonz505

:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

they had one of these for sale I was going to make a bid on it in Dec...it's gone..I will stick to rag Impalas.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Torres Empire show.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool whips...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

hummm...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

just art....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice patterns...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

it's how we roll...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

display for Super Show Oct....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool truck looks dually tough...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting trucks....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

scraping the ground trucks...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

yeah get in there and start picken.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

crazy cars.......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil japanese lowrider action...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







skull tats....


----------



## Toonz505

:naughty:


----------



## Silentdawg

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1739785
> crazy cars.......


dat v-dub bus, wht th fkk:scrutinize:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Wow the two important people Sonny Madrid.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lady and man Samurai.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

56 rag is all I need....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

random artwork....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

clearing out my computer, lots of cool pics.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lol....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

so true....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I know huh.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

homies looking hard from the Philipines...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

bombs in Japan...


----------



## Toonz505

:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

scary Felix......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

ride on soldiers.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

defending title in Oct....this is going to be fun.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

hey Im over here ese....lol


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting playing cards...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I'll take anyone of these...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great bed design....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japanese have the 61's on lock down....


----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japanese cadi looking real good...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the world of tats...ouch..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

concept Buick cars....chrome deluxe


----------



## MinieMe209

warning said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## Toonz505

:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

sold in 1988 for $550...motor sitting in back seat...what a great find.


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning

New Page


----------



## warning

..


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## wolverine

Rider, these vatos are killing your topic with lame pics homie.. I come here to check out cars and tats, if I want comedy and stupid shit I'll hit the RPP. Keep postin loco. Tell Bro and Serj Q-Vo!


----------



## MinieMe209

warning said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

warning said:


>


still smash cuh :yes:


----------



## warning

47 fleetmaster said:


> still smash cuh :yes:


:h5:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is so strange...but very cool.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

chill out and check out the rat rods...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this 64 is freaking bad....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rear end bottoms up...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

bill throws down hard...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

super nice patterns .....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I will let them know 52deluxe mobbin...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

get low trucka locas....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Feno gettin down....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

beautiful color choices...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

crazy tat minds...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

these are great for family trips....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Shinji doing some tight murals...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

old skool is now in session homie....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Impalas on the loose...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Impala party!.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

yester years when lowriding was just beginning...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I got your boat ready....lol


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some nice tat work....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japanese fun in the sun....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

we put style in the bikes.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good pic serjio....


----------



## Toonz505

:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Belaires or Impalas?...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

yeah boy......lol


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lowriders of the Rising Sun faction....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I know what you mean brother....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

las viclas got that lowrider flavor...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

old skool style paint job...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

putting in some work...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

now thats a beautiful color vato....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

oldie but goodies....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Impala's on the scene....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

crazy patterns....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the airbrush gang....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

be wise bubble eyes....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the original "bubble top"...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

tats on the back....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

ride the wild side....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

patterns or straight traditional.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Candy Kisses, just so cool....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool artwork...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

right on........


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ryusuke of Japan prepping another rag for the streets....


----------



## Toonz505

:naughty:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Lil Japanese nitelife....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

whos going out tonite....


----------



## Toonz505

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1746145
> View attachment 1746161
> View attachment 1746177
> whos going out tonite....


:naughty:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

baddest VW buses.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

airbrush samples for your car...all pencil


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I think that is purple haze car...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimo doing a great job on this frame...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

misc stuff....


----------



## wolverine

:thumbsup:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1746145
> whos going out tonite....


:cheesy:



U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1747401
> View attachment 1747409
> View attachment 1747417
> View attachment 1747425
> View attachment 1747433
> baddest VW buses.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

traveling in cool comfort...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

enjoy..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the shirt says it all....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the girls.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

those were fun times...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

wax on wax off...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool panels from TnT Panelz...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Check out where the Fiesta is being held.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rag bombs...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

where you at..whoo dat...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

spare tire kits....


----------



## Toonz505

:thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great looking cruzers...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

spin it DJ..rag or hardtop...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Amazing artist FONZY...


----------



## Toonz505




----------



## U.S. RIDER

these guys doing a nice belly


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the big bad U.S. belly work...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

super nice artwork...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rag city...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

circa around 60's...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

getting the console just right...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

working at the car wash.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this company wants to work with the lowrider culture....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

which one has lowrider potential...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking interior...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rudy's pics from the Great Northwest...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

tat work from Victor...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

get on the bus...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the blue mood....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Gas Monkey's lowrider build proves that even the "best" don't know the basic installation of hydraulics. One major statement Rich Rollins said is that the lowrider market is huge and if Gas Monkey can do a good lowrider they can expand their bussiness. I dont like the flames, very very few of todays lowriders do flames. Personally Gas Monkey should have had a real lowrider expert to guide them through the process like Shorty's Hydraulics or USA both of them are in Texas, but that might have opened the door for the lowrider builders to have a major cable network feature our lowrider builders. Anyhow it was an interesting episode.


----------



## CoupezandZs

75k for that cutty hahaa


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some belly work...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the big boys roaming the streets..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great angles...


----------



## warning

Topic saved


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

found these wheels...go to pedalcar wheels...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

family and lowriders yes.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

out now good reading....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this was my old car. This was at a NACE event I think in 2006 Mandalay Bay Las Vegas. Told promoters I was not going to just drive car in oh no...I was going to display it it lowrider style...it got a lot of attention


----------



## U.S. RIDER

vw dub action...


----------



## KERRBSS

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1750977
> View attachment 1750985
> View attachment 1750993
> out now good reading....


Just got mine, super nice magazine.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil bit of art and color...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Awesome thanks for supporting LSM....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

The Romantics car club Netherlands...wow


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool riding masks.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

giant lock up....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rimos caddy with custom patterns...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

what a funny tire?!.......wha happin man....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Gas Monkey..hey my draulics too high....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

yeah man...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Tommy Castenada's work...


----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pat and Tammy with their custom wire wheels....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this knock off has a lot of detail....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

girls and lowriders cool pics...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

side coolers,scraping, booty kits..the other lowrider.


----------



## warning




----------



## U.S. RIDER

LOCO 64 is still one tough car...One of the Greats!...


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1752089
> View attachment 1752097
> View attachment 1752105
> View attachment 1752113
> View attachment 1752121
> side coolers,scraping, booty kits..the other lowrider.






U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1751001
> View attachment 1751009
> this was my old car. This was at a NACE event I think in 2006 Mandalay Bay Las Vegas. Told promoters I was not going to just drive car in oh no...I was going to display it it lowrider style...it got a lot of attention






warning said:


>






U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1750921
> View attachment 1750929
> View attachment 1750937
> View attachment 1750945
> found these wheels...go to pedalcar wheels...


any more info??:dunno:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more info on the pedal car wheels go to Facebook and type in: Pedalcar lowrider wheels.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Impalas car show near San Diego pics by Fermin


----------



## J1979COUPE

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1752385
> View attachment 1752393
> View attachment 1752401
> View attachment 1752409
> LOCO 64 is still one tough car...One of the Greats!...


what happened to that car?


----------



## J1979COUPE

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1752057
> View attachment 1752065
> View attachment 1752073
> View attachment 1752081
> girls and lowriders cool pics...


:fool2:


----------



## J1979COUPE

warning said:


>


:wow:


----------



## J1979COUPE

Nice


U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1749393
> View attachment 1749401
> View attachment 1749409
> View attachment 1749417
> circa around 60's...


----------



## J1979COUPE

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1748289
> View attachment 1748297
> View attachment 1748305
> View attachment 1748313
> View attachment 1748321
> View attachment 1748329
> View attachment 1748337
> wax on wax off...


anymore of this


----------



## J1979COUPE

???


----------



## warning




----------



## A&W

warning said:


>


Ha


----------



## U.S. RIDER

No one knows....just dropped out of site.


J1979COUPE said:


> what happened to that car?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

such a bad truck...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this is a well done interior...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pinl bike is a real winner...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













CONS and tats, check out that back...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cruising with Katsuya of Japan...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

ideas for your next airbrush work...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Facebook at Daniel Salgada is selling 63 $22,500


----------



## U.S. RIDER

flleetline show pics...


----------



## Toonz505

:naughty:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1753625
> View attachment 1753633
> View attachment 1753641
> View attachment 1753649
> flleetline show pics...


was there last sunday, got to see El Tequilero...firme fleetline 



U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1752425
> View attachment 1752433
> View attachment 1752441
> View attachment 1752449
> more info on the pedal car wheels go to Facebook and type in: Pedalcar lowrider wheels.






warning said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

I would drive anyone of these...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rat a tat..tat...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Alex Martinez great engraving...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

very nice designs...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Pics from Yoshiaki of Japan


----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking murals...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

real baggers please step forward...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

stripes by Chava Garcia...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil something from coast airbrush...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

huh......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

everything goes with black.....


----------



## Toonz505

:naughty:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

MATRIX & FBS tapes board by Ron Fleenor...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rims all tatted up....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Randy Build project....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the next generation gettin their lowrider fix...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rag party.......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

random pics....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

foxy and powerful tat ladies...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

rare hood ornaments....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Verrick Falcon...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Lowrider Custom Paint in Yokohama...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

more pics from Lowrider Custom Paint Japan.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

....girl I hungry and I dont need any plant for that.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

random players having fun...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

caddy gas tank by Rimo...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool ice chest from Freddie Locust...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

we got your back do your thang brother...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the rosary......


----------



## U.S. RIDER

looks great, wires would set it off nicely...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

caddy from Takashi Ohara


----------



## U.S. RIDER

60 Imp with great mural...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

some patterns from Takashi Ohara


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice pics from Fermin of The Crowd cc.


----------



## Marty McFly

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1757737
> View attachment 1757745
> View attachment 1757753
> View attachment 1757761
> some patterns from Takashi Ohara


 No offense but why??? The pattern work is worth more than the car


----------



## LURCH63

Because they're japs, weirdest of the weird over there


----------



## U.S. RIDER

up for sale over at , Cali Lowriders lots of chrome....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

it's not a hobby..it's a way of life...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

you two dont even think about riding my bike..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Yoshiaki working on hydro bed...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Schwinn and the ladies...orale whats up holms


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice line ups.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Rated out of Japan..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

car murals....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

hopping , rolling and murals..kids in it for life...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dont bully me....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

which one do you like...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting frame for this lux...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Black Magic Hydros in full swing....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

bike show in the Philipines...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool stickers at, Rebel Highway site.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

mean looking trucks....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

"Crew" wiring the 61 for cruising....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

girls & bombs....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

home girls ...Cali life..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

59 working hard in the parades...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

hot trunks....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

model cars...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

what else you got homie....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

bombs on the loose....


----------



## KERRBSS

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1760730
> View attachment 1760738
> View attachment 1760746
> View attachment 1760754
> 59 working hard in the parades...


That car got saved, there's a build on here of it


----------



## U.S. RIDER

KERRBSS said:


> That car got saved, there's a build on here of it


 thats good news.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool hydraulic tanks...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

back in the day Las Vegas pic...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

class picture.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

simple , clean tank from Masato..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

hot trucks...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













what time are you coming..again!!...lol


----------



## U.S. RIDER

very fancy rims...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil bit of artwork....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

lil bit more artwork


----------



## U.S. RIDER

this car will be at Super Show 2015..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice....look at the teeth on this merc growllllll


----------



## U.S. RIDER

randy Bills doing up the dash...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

metal tat and flesh tat..it's all art...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Dread Lions cc out with 2 and 4 Imps...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

another hydraulics shop in Japan....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

the bomb.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool panels eh boys....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

pics from Barrio Built Customs...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

one hot 63 Imp...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

great hydro set-ups.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

random pics....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

very nice artwork....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

one sharp 59 Impala...


----------



## Toonz505




----------



## U.S. RIDER

what the heyyyyy.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

relax ....and chill.....


----------



## show67

Any pictures of the 2015 lowrider of the year?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

show67 said:


> Any pictures of the 2015 lowrider of the year?


 has not been selected yet..we will find that out in just a few days from now, this Sunday in Vegas. Oct 11.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Ryusuke of Japan gettin down on 63 bodywork...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool random shots...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

strange but nice sleek bikes...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

56 DeSoto really rad designs...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

very awesome tats...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

thats a cool place for your car...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

huggin pavement...


----------



## LURCH63

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1764746
> /QUOTE]chopped roof, missing running boards & straight line stripes on the round body look like shit:barf:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

tat...tat...tat...


----------



## warning

LURCH63 said:


> chopped roof, missing running boards & straight line stripes on the round body look like shit:barf:


Careful your posts might get deleted by a mod :roflmao:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

warning said:


> Careful your posts might get deleted by a mod :roflmao:


 Thanks Warning will do.:thumbsup:






I hope I dont Bug the Mod too much...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

kinda like rat rod truck....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

hot car.....great paint job...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

nice lace work...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

interesting bikes....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool artwork...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

car looks fast...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

real classic bomb...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Japanese luv their hop cars...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

peachy color..looks good...


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Bobby Flores engraving..looks tight..


----------



## U.S. RIDER

these bombs are so sexy and sleek....


----------



## U.S. RIDER

*Thank you everyone who dropped by and checked out this tread. I will no longer be posting, but it was a great time serving this topic. Have a super lowrider day! Peace Out....






*


----------



## RobLBC

It was a good thread while it lasted.


----------



## MAG8888

U.S. RIDER said:


> *Thank you everyone who dropped by and checked out this tread. I will no longer be posting, but it was a great time serving this topic. Have a super lowrider day! Peace Out....
> View attachment 1767913
> *


What "tread", them new cons got good tread?


----------



## oklas405

RobLBC said:


> It was a good thread while it lasted.


X2


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

U.S. RIDER said:


> View attachment 1764642
> View attachment 1764650
> View attachment 1764658
> View attachment 1764666
> View attachment 1764674
> very awesome tats...






LURCH63 said:


> U.S. RIDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764746
> /QUOTE]chopped roof, missing running boards & straight line stripes on the round body look like shit:barf:
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. RIDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you everyone who dropped by and checked out this tread. I will no longer be posting, but it was a great time serving this topic. Have a super lowrider day! Peace Out....
> View attachment 1767913
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. RIDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1765921
> View attachment 1765929
> View attachment 1765937
> real classic bomb...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Man that stinks...I honestly liked this thread...I liked seeing all the different ideas and trends out there...I suppose all good things come to an end.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

TTT for a great topic


----------

